# '11 IN PF Justin Gant (11/12/2010, LOI)



## bm78sycamore

*



*

*Power Forward*
Terre Haute (IN) Terre Haute North Vigo
*AAU:* Spiece Select

*Ht:* 6-foot-8
*Wt:* 210 lbs
*GPA:* 3.6

*Profiles:* ESPN | Rivals | Scout


----------



## VeeGoVyeGo

He does look solid and has a lot of potential...
I hope he doesn't go the way of Josh McRoberts and become a fast break dunk machine and actually works on his fundamentals...which I think he will


----------



## TJames

*watch out for the indy schools recruit*

if anybody sees the lawrence north basketball coaching staff hanging around, chase them out. they've already recruited enough tall terre haute talent to indy over the past few years (oden, spicer, russell). the people in terre haute better keep them away because the ihsaa turns a blind eye to indy schools recruiting players from other cities.


----------



## TJames

*watch out for the indy schools recruiters*

if anybody sees the lawrence north basketball coaching staff hanging around, chase them out. they've already recruited enough tall terre haute talent to indy over the past few years (oden, spicer, russell). the people in terre haute better keep them away because the ihsaa turns a blind eye to indy schools recruiting players from other cities.


----------



## HoopMaster

Word is that Gant has been offered a scholarship from the Tree's !


----------



## BlueBleeder

I have a good inside connection on Gant and while I have not heard the offer from State yet, he was offered, nearly 6 months ago, a scholly from Bradley.  Justin has been doing quite well this summer and with his body still growing and maturing he should be a real force for the Patriots of Terre Haute North.  They are going to have one of the best frontcourts in the state for the next two years with Gant and Anderson.


----------



## BlueBleeder

I spoke with my connection again last evening and confirmed the offer from State.  However, it seems that Gant has 4 main schools he's talking with right now or rather 4 schools who have hit him the hardest this summer.  They include Purdue, IU, Butler and Indiana State.  He's only going to be a sophomore so lots of things can change, as I'm sure they will, however it seems that State has a very good chance to land Justin.  I was told he would like to play in his home town and by the time he signs his LOI, State may very well be a top choice for lots of players.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Do you know how they do that?  I thought at his age it is illegal for a college to call or write him.


----------



## BlueSycamore

You can offer from the cradle if you like.  Here is one of the latest examples:

http://www.omaha.com/index.php?u_page=1200&u_sid=10372470


----------



## sycamorebacker

I used to know the rules when my daughters were being recruited and I think the only way that can happen is if the player is on campus as an unofficial visit.


----------



## VeeGoVyeGo

Go Justin....
I hope he's ready for this season...I think he and anderson are going to be a handful....I'd like to see 15 wins.....or more, a sectional and vie for a regional


----------



## HoopMaster

Gant is off to a nice start. 14ppg 6rpg 2 bpg.   His Teamate Anderson is also averaging about 13ppg. Good to see locals doing well.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Shows offers from State, Iowa and Bradley.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

A bit of light viewing...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuQHKkEKfXI[/ame]

:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## xfactor9600

New Xavier Assistant Travis Steele was in town to look at Gant either earlier this week or late last week. X didn't offer, but I suspect that would change if he had a strong summer.


----------



## VeeGoVyeGo

Butler says that it depends on if they get 2 forwards in their '10 class, if they don't, there will be room for Justin on the Bulldogs.


----------



## BlueSycamore

"Room" huh................mighty nice of the Bulldogies?  Any recruit going over there now will end up playing for one or two different coaches before he is done.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Go to butler, gain an attitude.  Go to Indiana State, be a part of something special!  KMac has this thing moving!!!:wordyo:


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Rivals has upgraded the interest in/from Indiana and Xavier to "High."  We are still at "Medium."  I hope we don't lose this kid...

:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## xfactor9600

I am told Gant played very well at the Spiece tournament in Ft. Wayne this past weekend. Also, I can confirm that Xavier is now very interested in Justin as well. No offer, but expect one by the middle of the summer if he continues to play well.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

xfactor9600 said:


> I am told Gant played very well at the Spiece tournament in Ft. Wayne this past weekend. Also, I can confirm that Xavier is not very interested in Justin as well. No offer, but expect one by the middle of the summer if he continues to play well.



Do you have a feel for how interested _Justin _is in Indiana State???

:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## Little Eddie

xfactor...can we assume you meant to say that Xavier is interested instead of not interested in Justin? That's what it sounds like at least when you read your last sentence.


----------



## True Blue

I can confirm that Xavier is very interested in him, and he is very interested in them,  at least when Miller was there.  He took another job, but I would imagine they would still like him.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

IndyTreeFan said:


> Do you have a feel for how interested _Justin _is in Indiana State???
> 
> :sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:



ITF I would imagine he is very interested in Indiana State. I don't have any factual information. But common sense would suggest that he will give us a pretty good look. 

Sells:
Local recruiting efforts (Playing with guys he already knows very well) 
Playing Time (He will have the oppertunity to play right away)
Close to Home (He goes to all ISU home games) 
MVC Conf. (About as good of College Hoops Conf. as he will be able to play in)

I have a good feeling about this...


----------



## xfactor9600

Little Eddie said:


> xfactor...can we assume you meant to say that Xavier is interested instead of not interested in Justin? That's what it sounds like at least when you read your last sentence.



I meant NOW instead of NOT... sorry about that. I'll go back and edit.


----------



## xfactor9600

True Blue said:


> I can confirm that Xavier is very interested in him, and he is very interested in them,  at least when Miller was there.  He took another job, but I would imagine they would still like him.



I expect Xavier to turn up the heart on their Indiana recruiting now that Travis Steele is an Assistant (Was Director of Basketball under Miller). Miller's head recruiter, Chris Mack, is now the Head Coach at Xavier.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Well, if we can't get him we may have to recruit outside of the county.  It appears that we will try to sign two bigs this next class.  I'm hoping for a couple of good ones.  Having Kelly won't hurt our chances.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> Well, if we can't get him we may have to recruit outside of the county.  It appears that we will try to sign two bigs this next class.  I'm hoping for a couple of good ones.  Having Kelly won't hurt our chances.



Kelly? Who is that? We have a kid named Kelly on our team?


----------



## HoopMaster

Tornado !!!


----------



## xfactor9600

Gant had a relatively decent performance in Bloomington (AMC) this past weekend.


----------



## HoopMaster

Were you there X? Any details on how he did? I have made a couple of calls from people I know who went, just waiting to hear.

I know Thomas Anderson from THN plays on the Eric Gordon 17u team as does Jarvis from South. Any reports on them would be good also.


----------



## xfactor9600

Yup, 

I paid special attention to most of the X recruits, but I can go back and look at my notes. Do you know what jersey number Anderson and Jarvis were? I put jersey numbers down only for some people. 

Gant had a sprained ankle (from my perspective), but shot very well from the perimeter. He had more of a post game than I was expecting, but I was hoping for a better rebounding performance (ankle probably didn't help in that area). If I compared him to someone who played at Xavier, I'd say he looked comparable to a Justin Doellman (Gant is taller). I don't know ISU well enough historically to give you a comparison to a player you might be familiar with. He's going to be a very good college player in my opinion. 

It was one of my first ever camps, had a nice time.


----------



## HoopMaster

One of my calls got returned. It was his hip tht was bothering him. He apparently got undercut on a dunk attempt and landed right on his hip. 

Anderson was 42 and Jarvis 7 for the Gordon Elite 17u team.  I saw the Gordon team made it to the Championship game for 17u.


----------



## xfactor9600

HoopMaster said:


> One of my calls got returned. It was his hip tht was bothering him. He apparently got undercut on a dunk attempt and landed right on his hip.
> 
> Anderson was 42 and Jarvis 7 for the Gordon Elite 17u team.  I saw the Gordon team made it to the Championship game for 17u.



Yup... that must have been it. Seemed to favor that side, so I took it as an ankle sprain.


----------



## xfactor9600

HoopMaster said:


> One of my calls got returned. It was his hip tht was bothering him. He apparently got undercut on a dunk attempt and landed right on his hip.
> 
> Anderson was 42 and Jarvis 7 for the Gordon Elite 17u team.  I saw the Gordon team made it to the Championship game for 17u.




I will look at my notes tonight on Jarvis and Anderson.


----------



## xfactor9600

xfactor9600 said:


> I will look at my notes tonight on Jarvis and Anderson.



Unfortunately, I didn't take any legible notes of either player. It looks like I put a plus nect to Jarvis (i use a plus to denote a good game), but i didn't write anything down other than that. I'll try to get with the people I went with to see if they have anything better. Sorry. Neither were on my radar, unfortunately. I'll try to get a list of ISU recruits to watch for next time.


----------



## HoopMaster

Not a probelm X, appreciate the info you post. Those 2 are local in Terre Haute and have been mentioned from time to time, Jarvis possibly having an offer, but then I heard it has been pulled. Anyone have more on that?

Anderson is a bit of a quandry, 6'6 nic epost moves, but at 6'6 you have to be more than a back to the basket guy. I know Evansville, Wright State , IPFW are the schools who have had some interest.


----------



## Eleven

I've seen Anderson play a couple of times.. I'm not sure that he's big enough for the MVC... but he plays smart.  I think he will excel on a team full of players that are "better" than him.. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## SydCamore

Gant played well in Bloomington.  He is on a team that has a few selfish players, so he doesn't get the ball as much as he should.  

He fell on his hip will finishing a layup and getting undercut.  He bounced back to play a pretty good game.  He moves well and rebounds pretty well.  When given the opportunity, he has a good mid range jump shot.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Rivals has moved Indiana and Xavier to "High" Interest.  We are still at "Medium."  If this kid is as good as advertised, I would hate to lose him to anyone, but I'd especially hate to lose him to the Loosiers...:violent:


----------



## xfactor9600

IndyTreeFan said:


> Rivals has moved Indiana and Xavier to "High" Interest.  We are still at "Medium."  If this kid is as good as advertised, I would hate to lose him to anyone, but I'd especially hate to lose him to the Loosiers...:violent:



I was under the impression that Gant was on a secondary list of IU recruiting interest. It seems to me that IU has five guys they really like for 2011 and then "fallbacks".


----------



## sycamorebacker

I would be very surprised if IU is interested.


----------



## SydCamore

IndyTreeFan said:


> Rivals has moved Indiana and Xavier to "High" Interest.  We are still at "Medium."  If this kid is as good as advertised, I would hate to lose him to anyone, but I'd especially hate to lose him to the Loosiers...:violent:



By loosiers, do you mean Xavier or IU????

I hope we get Gant, but don't be surprised if he does not come to ISU.  He has just changed AAU teams and is now playing with the best team in the state.  Gant is playing with IU-bound Matt Carlino, Marshall Plumlee, Cody Zeller, Spencer Turner, Jalen Packer and others.....


----------



## BallyHooHoo

I think if Xavier offers he will be wearing Navy not Royal blue in college


----------



## HoopMaster

Bally, that avatar of yours has almost caused me to spit pepsi on my monitor twice now....good stuff


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Be positive with this... The worst thing you all can do is act like we aint got a chance in hell to get the kid. I expect that he will be a Sycamore. He has grown up watching ISU basketball don't dis credit what that could do to a kids decision making process. I am sure any dream he got to play college hoops came from watching ISU basketball games. 

I truely believe he will do the RIGHT thing and come to Indiana State. He will be yet another local product that wants to stay close to home and amongst friends and family. Not to mention when you stay at home the local media and fans are already attacked to you as a player and as a person. This kid will be a Sycamore!


----------



## BallyHooHoo

Morgan said:


> Be positive with this... The worst thing you all can do is act like we aint got a chance in hell to get the kid. I expect that he will be a Sycamore. He has grown up watching ISU basketball don't dis credit what that could do to a kids decision making process. I am sure any dream he got to play college hoops came from watching ISU basketball games.
> 
> I truely believe he will do the RIGHT thing and come to Indiana State. He will be yet another local product that wants to stay close to home and amongst friends and family. Not to mention when you stay at home the local media and fans are already attacked to you as a player and as a person. This kid will be a Sycamore!



I am an Alum and fan of both schools, so where ever he goes is a win for me.  I do have season tickets at Xavier as I live in Cincinnati though.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Ahhh ok so that's where your post stems from. My thought is if you want him to be a Sycamore then talk this up around town - keep the positive energy around him. 

But if you want him to go to X so you get the chance to watch him play, well I can't fault that. But I am a Sycamore and I want this kid to be a Sycamore!


----------



## xfactor9600

BallyHooHoo said:


> I am an Alum and fan of both schools, so where ever he goes is a win for me.  I do have season tickets at Xavier as I live in Cincinnati though.



X could use some good news at the PF position right now.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

What is with all the X love on a sycamorehoops board? I am not sure that I get this. If you want good news via Justin Gant @ X then go post that shit some place else. Because their is no room for it over here. Now I played nice with this for long enough. But you people need to step up and realize a few things. 

1. He is a local kid from Terre Haute. He has grown up watching Indiana State Basketball. Has not grown up watching X. 

2. Last season he sat right behind the Eitles all year and I am sure he noticed the amount of people comming up to them at half time wishing them the best and congrats all around. Trust me for a kid his age that is an appealing thing. 

3. We have a huge amount of local flavor right now. We have Jake Kelly - Jake Odum - Harry Marshall - Eitles - RJ. We have more local tallent than any other team in the country right now. And if it works out then it is a HUGE selling point. 

4. The local media has already taken a likeing to the kid. He already has a big following here in TH. He will have to establish that any place else. 

So if you all want him to go to X so bad then that's fine with me. But post it some place else. Because last time I checked we could use some good news via PF as well. I don't think you were suggesting that you would rather see Gant go to X but I am just saying that I think hes comming to ISU and you should think that way as well... lol


----------



## Title_BU

BallyHooHoo said:


> I think if Xavier offers he will be wearing Navy not Royal blue in college


I can tell you all, with 100% certainty, that this is not the case.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Indiana State's typical inferiority complex rears its ugly head!!!

Guys, Morgan is right!  Indiana State is a D-I school in a pretty major conference.  We have outstanding history here.  Guys can go to the NBA from MVC schools and make it.  Our academic programs, by and large, are outstanding.  Our arena, when filled like it will be when KMac gets us winning again, is among the loudest and most oppressive environments in college basketball - SERIOUSLY - I've seen it with my own eyes.  The people of Terre Haute will treat ISU players and coaches like gods when they win.  

Let's face it - ISU has a TON of positives to offer a player like Justin Gant.  Yeah, Xavier has had some real success the past few years, but let's not forget that it wasn't long ago that they were Evansville's big rival in the MCC (or whatever that conference was).  ISU can certainly attain Xavier-type success.  But Morgan has hit the nail on the head - we should be discussing on here why he SHOULD come to ISU.  Yeah, we can discuss the competition, but as ISU fans, there should be more posts on why he's gonna come to ISU.  I doubt that at the IU, Purdue, or ButDukeLer message boards they spend as much time figuring why a recruit won't go there as we do here.

BE PROUD OF ISU!  Recruits need to see alums and fans show love for the school.  We really have a lot to offer.  Why not discuss that, too!!!!

JUSTIN GANT, COME ON DOWN!!!  WELCOME TO SYCAMORE COUNTRY!!!

:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## xfactor9600

Any idea who the "lead recruiter" for Gant is at ISU?  Rivals doesn't have anyone listed.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

*Gant Will Be A Sycamore*

IndyTreeFan: Nuff said!

Kudos


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Ditto with Morgan's response to IndyTreeFan!


----------



## BankShot

*MCC Became the HORIZON*



IndyTreeFan said:


> let's not forget that it wasn't long ago that they were Evansville's big rival in the MCC (or whatever that conference was).
> :sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:



That was the Midwestern Cities Conference when Xavier was member...I've still got a VCR of one of the sellouts @ Roberts Stadium (86-87) v. Xavier when Marty Simmons & Scott Haffner were kicking ass!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horizon_League


----------



## xfactor9600

BankShot said:


> That was the Midwestern Cities Conference when Xavier was member...I've still got a VCR of one of the sellouts @ Roberts Stadium (86-87) v. Xavier when Marty Simmons & Scott Haffner were kicking ass!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horizon_League



14 years and approximately 303 wins later. It's been quite a ride for the Musketeers. 


At any rate,  tough to tell what kids want from a program these days.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Well XFactor not to rain on your parade but I think the xfactor here will be the fact that he can play in his own front yard in a good Division 1 conf. for a good team with local flavor to it... 

I would say that was pretty easy to figure out.


----------



## xfactor9600

Morgan said:


> Well XFactor not to rain on your parade but I think the xfactor here will be the fact that he can play in his own front yard in a good Division 1 conf. for a good team with local flavor to it...
> 
> I would say that was pretty easy to figure out.



Not raining on my parade at all Morgan. I think ISU should do everything it can (within the rules) to land the locals. They help fill the gym.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

So lets hear it then or is it to soon to tell: Do you think that Gant is to "Big Time" for Indiana State? Tell me why or why not - will Gant choose Indiana State? 

Look fact of the matter is a lot and I do mean a lot of it depends on how well this season goes for the Sycamores. Does the future look bright? Sure, but Gant needs to see that we have turned this ship around. He needs to see large crowds to reflect all of the local kids on the same floor at once. He needs to see this team be successfull.... If we do have a good season then I see no reason that Gant wouldn't want to come to Indiana State. We have more to offer him than any other program in the country hands down. (Think outside the box a little and it makes sense for him to come to Indiana State) Esp. after Jake Kelly enters the draft and is drafted out of I State.


----------



## Little Eddie

I think there are a lot of pro's to his decision making...
1) plays in front of home town crowd
2) plays w/ a few of his buddies that he's been playing w/ for a few years now (means less time getting acclimated to teammates' style of play.) 
3) if he continues to develop, he'd likely see lots of playing time at ISU (potential for more time at a place like ISU as opposed to a BCS school where he may not get as much time.)
4) big fish in a small pond
5) learn from a coach who knows what it takes to play for $$


----------



## Title_BU

Currently, Michigan and Butler have jumped out early with Xavier fading a slight bit.  I haven't gotten specifc information on Indiana State, but I can ask.


----------



## sycamorebacker

MIchigan likes IN boys


----------



## xfactor9600

Title_BU said:


> Currently, Michigan and Butler have jumped out early with Xavier fading a slight bit.  I haven't gotten specifc information on Indiana State, but I can ask.



Heard the same thing.


----------



## BallyHooHoo

xfactor9600 said:


> Not raining on my parade at all Morgan. I think ISU should do everything it can (within the rules) to land the locals. They help fill the gym.



Exactly, him signing with State would be better for State them for X if he signed with X.  He could get more playing time quicker at State.  X has the potential to land some big forwards in 2010 which could bode well for State.

I am an alum of both and love both schools, so in this case I win either way.  If X can land the two forwards they are going after in 2010 I will camp out in Gants front yard with a State flag.


----------



## BallyHooHoo

Xavier just got a commit from a 4 star top 100 PF in the 2010 class, could bode will for State


----------



## xfactor9600

BallyHooHoo said:


> Xavier just got a commit from a 4 star top 100 PF in the 2010 class, could bode will for State



I'd rep you 30 times if I could.


----------



## Proud To Be A Tree

sycamorebacker said:


> MIchigan likes IN boys



Doesn't have the game for Michigan's scheme does he? I thought Coach B liked big men that can shoot 16ft out to spread the floor?


----------



## BallyHooHoo

Justin will be in Cincinnati this week for Xavier's camp.


----------



## Title_BU

BallyHooHoo said:


> Justin will be in Cincinnati this week for Xavier's camp.


That is unconfirmed, as of last night.  He is considering it though, but it will depend on how much energy he has left after playing Saturday.


----------



## BallyHooHoo

Title_BU said:


> That is unconfirmed, as of last night.  He is considering it though, but it will depend on how much energy he has left after playing Saturday.



Keep us updated, I have heard from my sources he is confirmed, but they could be wrong.  Keep me updated and I will do the same.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Little Eddie said:


> I think there are a lot of pro's to his decision making...
> 1) plays in front of home town crowd
> 2) plays w/ a few of his buddies that he's been playing w/ for a few years now (means less time getting acclimated to teammates' style of play.)
> 3) if he continues to develop, he'd likely see lots of playing time at ISU (potential for more time at a place like ISU as opposed to a BCS school where he may not get as much time.)
> 4) big fish in a small pond
> 5) learn from a coach who knows what it takes to play for $$



Hey Eddie.  Since you may know more about the details of how this is done, I have a question.  I have heard that Jarvis and Khristian Smith have both been offered.  Let's assume that's true and if Coach only wants one guard then they have been offered the same schollie on a first come basis?  I just wondered if multiple offers are made for each scholarship.


----------



## xfactor9600

BallyHooHoo said:


> Keep us updated, I have heard from my sources he is confirmed, but they could be wrong.  Keep me updated and I will do the same.



Gant was not at X's Elite Camp this past weekend.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Cause he's gonna be a Sycamore baby!


----------



## Little Eddie

sycamorebacker said:


> Hey Eddie.  Since you may know more about the details of how this is done, I have a question.  I have heard that Jarvis and Khristian Smith have both been offered.  Let's assume that's true and if Coach only wants one guard then they have been offered the same schollie on a first come basis?  I just wondered if multiple offers are made for each scholarship.



Seems like situations vary when it comes to recruiting but it does seem like multiple offers will be made for certain positions...there's usually a pecking order in terms of preference though...I think that goes w/ every team. Sometimes you get your first choice but sometimes you have to settle for a 2nd...3rd or even 4th choice. 

The tough part would probably be keeping all your choices equally interested just in case things don't work out for your #1 or #2 choices...I don't envy that part of coaching. In fact, I don't envy any part of coaching aside from being able to watch a bunch of tourneys (high school, JUCO, Final Fours) and golfing on nice courses from time to time during the off season...that part I could get used to. But scheduling...recruiting...keeping the current players eligible...keeping the current players happy...keeping the current players hungry for success during the tough times...having to potentially deal with recruits that may not have panned out...that part doesn't interest me at all.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Justin Gant - Indiana Elite One 16U - *Gant isn't exactly under-the-radar as he's already well known in the state and by college coaches, but he often isn't as highly regarded as the other great 2011 big men of the state. I think Gant is probably the most versatile out of all the great 4's and 5's in the loaded junior class. I watched him more than once this summer, but one period of play at the Spiece Run n' Slam stood out to me in which he hit several pull up jumpers, had a few nice post moves, rebounded hard, and blocked and altered several shots on the main floor at IPFW. I also saw him play at the Indiana State team camp with his Terre Haute North team as the took on Travis Carroll and Danville, and Gant, in my opinion, was more impressive than the Purdue commit in that one game, although I've sung the praises of Carroll for a long time. Gant also always seems to end up bleeding when I watch him too, a sign of how hard he plays. He'll be a great mid-major player or a solid role player on a high-major team when all is said and done.

http://p-hoops.blogspot.com/2009/07/top-under-radar-players-of-aau-play.html


----------



## xfactor9600

I've been told that Xavier isn't pursuing Gant as hard anymore due to some recent commits. Perfect time for ISU to put on a good show.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Justin Gant* 6'8 forward Indiana Elite Orange really played well this evening. He didn't look real comfortable with Indiana Elite this spring but fills a great role for Indiana Elite Orange. He is a tough kid who is a deceptively good athlete and has good length at 6'8 and a nice perimeter shot. Iowa and Michigan have been all over him.

http://hoopsmongrel.blogspot.com/2009/07/day-2-standouts-at-kentucky-hoopfest.html


----------



## Proud To Be A Tree

Anyone in the Haute friends with this kid or family? Does State have any shot?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Proud To Be A Tree said:


> Anyone in the Haute friends with this kid or family? Does State have any shot?


I actually just finished an interview with Justin. He said he didn't have any favorites and he currently holds four offers with Iowa being his biggest. I didn't get any warm and fuzzies, but we'll see I guess.


----------



## BlueSycamore

http://www.indystar.com/article/200...RTS/Zeller+working+on+becoming+a+lot+stronger


----------



## Jason Svoboda

From that link:



> With so much talent on the 16-and-under Indiana Elite One team, it could be easy for *Justin Gant* to be overshadowed. But the 6-9 forward from Terre Haute North is making an impression, drawing offers from Bradley, Indiana State, Iowa and Rice.
> 
> Gant -- who has bulked up to 200 pounds with a four-days-a-week weightlifting regimen -- is in his first year playing with Indiana Elite One. He averaged 16 points and nine rebounds as a sophomore for a Terre Haute North team that struggled to an 8-15 record.
> 
> Butler, Illinois, Michigan and Purdue also have shown interest in Gant. He plans to attend the Notre Dame-Michigan football game in Ann Arbor, Mich., on Sept. 12.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Dude they better start recruiting this kid a little harder before he get's away! McKenna and Co. I hope you all are not going to let this one get away - I will be utterly distraught if we don't get this local kid. Their is really no reason for him to go any place else - Indiana State has everything to offer the kid, he can play in his own back yard, immediate playing time, and he will be playing on a team that made back to back trips to the NCAA Tourney (if I may foreshadow). lol and you all thought I was a realist! Please


----------



## Jason Svoboda

> Another player from the Plumlee-Zeller-Carlino team that is a great prospect is Terre Haute North forward *Justin Gant*. He claims offers from Bradley, Iowa and Rice and said Butler, Michigan and Purdue were showing a lot of interest.


http://www.courier-journal.com/blogs/demling/2009/07/las-vegas-day-one.html


----------



## BlueBleeder

Problem with Gant is that he does NOT want to be at Indiana State.  I have an inside connection with his family and it is well known that he doesn't like that the Sycamores haven't been good for a long while.  He wants to "play for a winning team."  Yes, i'll agree we need to do everything to get him to stay home, but if a kid doesn't express a disire to stay.....one, why waste your time and two, what happens if you persuade him and then he's here not really wanting to be.  Justin will be a great college player, but if he doesn't want to be a Sycamore, then i don't want him either!!.........although secretly i do!!!


----------



## sycamorebacker

BlueBleeder said:


> Problem with Gant is that he does NOT want to be at Indiana State.  I have an inside connection with his family and it is well known that he doesn't like that the Sycamores haven't been good for a long while.  He wants to "play for a winning team."  Yes, i'll agree we need to do everything to get him to stay home, but if a kid doesn't express a disire to stay.....one, why waste your time and two, what happens if you persuade him and then he's here not really wanting to be.  Justin will be a great college player, but if he doesn't want to be a Sycamore, then i don't want him either!!.........although secretly i do!!!



I think it's a huge step to say he's going to be a great college player.  We don't even know if he could help us.  We've had 6'8+ players before that barely got off the bench.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> I think it's a huge step to say he's going to be a great college player.  We don't even know if he could help us.  We've had 6'8+ players before that barely got off the bench.



Very good point - I think most of us agree however that he certainly have all the tools to be a nice college player. Now I don't know if the kid wants to play at Indiana State or not but that does not mean that we shouldn't be throwing all of are resources at him. 

You very well might have an inside connection, but I am surprised to hear this considering the Justin and his dad were at about every home game of the Sycamores last season. I mean if he is going to be "great" as you suggest then he should want to come to Indiana State to turn around a program he grew up watching. I would think that would be incentive for a young/local talent like Gant. Don't you? 

I just hope that they are recruiting the kid hard... If they are and they loose him then so be it - that's part of the game. I was a local athlete and can say that their is nothing more satisfying than playing in front of your family and a home crowd! Even if you are a track athlete! lol


----------



## sycamorebacker

He may be the guy we need, I don't know, but it sure seems like we are stirring the pot with a lot of prospects.  I just hope we get a few on our A list.


----------



## BlueBleeder

Morgan said:


> You very well might have an inside connection, but I am surprised to hear this considering the Justin and his dad were at about every home game of the Sycamores last season. I mean if he is going to be "great" as you suggest then he should want to come to Indiana State to turn around a program he grew up watching. I would think that would be incentive for a young/local talent like Gant. Don't you?




Well, i do have an connection that speaks with his family on a very routine basis. For the last several months i have been getting the word, that while he likes Indiana State and has grown up around the university, he doesn't want to participate in a losing program.  This was a surprise to me as i am aware that he attends most of ISU's home games.  I agree that a local talent should want to help revive his hometown school's program, Lord knows i sure would if i had that kind of talent....however the truth is kids today don't seem to have a strong sense of loyalty. 

Don't get me wrong, i really like what Justin brings to the table and want him to be a Sycamore, but at what point is a waste of resources recruiting him if he doesn't want to be here.


----------



## Proud To Be A Tree

The kid is like 10-15 minutes from State. It isn't like you're flying across the country. The resources to recruit a kid that is local like that is minimal. If State isn't recruiting him hard, the coaching staff should be fired immediately. If programs like Michigan are pursuing him, he can play in the MoVal no question.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Proud To Be A Tree said:


> The kid is like 10-15 minutes from State. It isn't like you're flying across the country. The resources to recruit a kid that is local like that is minimal. If State isn't recruiting him hard, the coaching staff should be fired immediately. If programs like Michigan are pursuing him, he can play in the MoVal no question.



They have cell phones and go to AAU tournaments.  Distance is not a factor.  they need to spend their time recruiting the best talent that they have a chance to get.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BlueBleeder said:


> Well, i do have an connection that speaks with his family on a very routine basis. For the last several months i have been getting the word, that while he likes Indiana State and has grown up around the university, he doesn't want to participate in a losing program.  This was a surprise to me as i am aware that he attends most of ISU's home games.  I agree that a local talent should want to help revive his hometown school's program, Lord knows i sure would if i had that kind of talent....however the truth is kids today don't seem to have a strong sense of loyalty.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, i really like what Justin brings to the table and want him to be a Sycamore, but at what point is a waste of resources recruiting him if he doesn't want to be here.



Your insider information and comments were appreciated - I did not intend to lessen their effectiveness by most. I can understand that Gant wants to play for a winning program, heck we all do. It is my hope that by mid season he will be able to see a new product on the floor of the Hulman Center, a winning product, one that he and the community can take pride in. We can take pride in knowing we are winning with good, local talent. Hopefully if we win Gant and other recruits will be able to see larger crowd sizes!


----------



## Little Eddie

Morgan said:


> Your insider information and comments were appreciated - I did not intend to lessen their effectiveness by most. I can understand that Gant wants to play for a winning program, heck we all do. It is my hope that by mid season he will be able to see a new product on the floor of the Hulman Center, a winning product, one that he and the community can take pride in. We can take pride in knowing we are winning with good, local talent. Hopefully if we win Gant and other recruits will be able to see larger crowd sizes!




I'm a big fan of this post. I really have no clue how hard the staff is going after Gant but if the kid wants to play for a winning program he may not have to wait too long for it to happen right there in TH. Maybe he should wait until the late signing period...see how this year's team does and go from there? 

I like the infusion of local talent...all these guys know each other well...know each other's limitations and can play to their strengths using this knowledge. Adding Gant wouldn't be a bad thing in my opinion...I just don't know what the staff has in mind. 

If they aren't going after him hard, maybe they feel this position is set for the next couple years? Maybe the staff is concentrating more on a post presence/big man? Or a slashing scorer like Harry as they'll need to replace his points. Really don't have a clue...

I do trust that the program will be turned around though...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I agree with most all of that - I guess my thought is that if for some reason they are not recruiting this kid very hard (do we have reason to believe that they are not?), what are they seeing in the future that I am not? He would give us a very nice 4 that could play the 3 if need be. I don't know that we will need him to play the 3 - but he will have the ability to do so. The kid is obviously working hard to put a little weight on - I am confident that he could be a force for Indiana State. We just don't have a lot of young 4s or true 4s in general outside of CR. I mean by the time Gant get's here CR will be a JR and I believe that CR and Gant would make a nice one - two punch at the 3 or 4, not to mention you once again add a local kid!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BlueBleeder said:


> Problem with Gant is that he does NOT want to be at Indiana State. I have an inside connection with his family and it is well known that he doesn't like that the Sycamores haven't been good for a long while. He wants to "play for a winning team." Yes, i'll agree we need to do everything to get him to stay home, but if a kid doesn't express a disire to stay.....one, why waste your time and two, what happens if you persuade him and then he's here not really wanting to be. Justin will be a great college player, but if he doesn't want to be a Sycamore, then i don't want him either!!.........although secretly i do!!!


You may want to check with your sources because this isn't accurate.

Like any kid, I'd imagine Justin doesn't want to sign on to play with a program that has been unsuccessful for a majority of his life. He's 17, so you've got to remember that he was very young when they Sycamores did have success last --  he can't really identify with that. Justin was kind enough to do an interview for us and stated he does have interest in Indiana State.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Morgan said:


> I agree with most all of that - I guess my thought is that if for some reason they are not recruiting this kid very hard (do we have reason to believe that they are not?), what are they seeing in the future that I am not? He would give us a very nice 4 that could play the 3 if need be. I don't know that we will need him to play the 3 - but he will have the ability to do so. The kid is obviously working hard to put a little weight on - I am confident that he could be a force for Indiana State. We just don't have a lot of young 4s or true 4s in general outside of CR. I mean by the time Gant get's here CR will be a JR and I believe that CR and Gant would make a nice one - two punch at the 3 or 4, not to mention you once again add a local kid!


Yes, we do. I have been told as much. The Sycamores are giving nowhere near the effort recruiting him that programs like Michigan, Butler and even Rice are giving.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Additionally, Justin is going to be visiting Indiana State sometime in August. If the Sycamores want to get into this race, they need to start recruiting him like it. He also is planning to visit Michigan on September 12th and will take in the Notre Dame-Michigan football game.


----------



## BlueBleeder

hey....that information was accurate....if he is having a change of heart THAT IS AWESOME!  Hopefully he is hanging onto the idea that we may be good much sooner than later.  It's great that he has done an interview with you and told you that he is Interested in Indiana State, but how interested?...can we all see this interview soon?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

3. *Justin Gant 6’8 Terre Haute North M+* Solid set shooter from outside, good length, skilled. Aggressive/toughness on the defensive end and while rebounding will decide what level he plays.

http://coachsjourney.blogspot.com/2009/08/2011-power-forward-rankings.html


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Gant has added a couple more Mo Valley offers -- Evansville and Southern Illinois.


----------



## SydCamore

Current offers:
Indiana State
Bradley
Southern Illinois
Evansville
Iowa

Other strong suitors:
Miami Ohio
U of Ohio
Michigan
Xavier
Minnesota

The sky is the limit for Justin.

Justin will make the right decision.  His family is very educated on the recruiting process and they know what they want.  I'm not going to gaurantee that he will end up at ISU, but I will gaurantee that they are very open minded right now.....as they sould be.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SydCamore said:


> Justin will make the right decision.  His family is very educated on the recruiting process and they know what they want.  I'm not going to gaurantee that he will end up at ISU, but I will gaurantee that they are very open minded right now.....as they sould be.



I am going to expand on that and go out on a sturdy limb and suggest that Gant will indeed be a Sycamore. At least I am cautiously optimistic (a word we use a lot in healthcare) that he  will stay here at home... Given that the Sycamores have winning season (with good crowds).


----------



## HoopMaster

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdIWF3F2xAM[/ame]


----------



## pewing

long wingspan good outside shot, as he adds strength will become great low post scorer


----------



## HoopMaster

*College Report: Gant, Hayes get glimpse of Big Ten atmosphere*

"Each game had a highly recruited athlete from Terre Haute on hand, and if Terre Haute North’s Justin Gant eventually decides to become a Wolverine or Terre Haute South’s Jacob Hayes signs with Ohio State then the events of Sept. 12, 2009, may prove to have been an influencing factor."


http://www.tribstar.com/sports_columns/local_story_263003157.html


----------



## BlueSycamore

Interesting that he has some high major suitors but no offers from any of them?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Gant would look awfully nice lined up next to Kitchell. Just saying.


----------



## HoopMaster

Rick Bolus top Underclassmen in Indiana

http://www.courier-journal.com/blogs/demling/2009/09/teague-carlino-tabbed-1-2-in-hoosier.html


Not sure who this guy is. There are some notable exceptions, and even the comments after the article throw out a few more names that are good players.


----------



## VeeGoVyeGo

It's official.
Miami of Ohio has offered Gant a scholarship
and
University of St. Louis is going to after speaking at length with Gant's father.

I know Miami of Ohio has a strong business school and a beautiful campus and is only 3-3.5 hours from Terre Haute.

He would follow another Terre Haute North great Brian Reed if he would go to Miami (OH).


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

ISU has a very good School Of Business also. CHECK IT OUT.

In 1972 when I graduated with a marketing degree it was ranked in the top 10% of the nation.


----------



## landrus13

I've watched a lot of the North games, and I think Gant may be their best player besides Anderson. He has a really jump shot, and he can really rebound the ball. He shows great athleticism and he looks like he could be playing along side Odum in a couple more years. But he has a tough decision to make. He's only a junior, has anybody looked at Scotty West from West Vigo? He has a good 3-point shot, and he can really give us some assists, and he can rebound the ball for a 5'10" kid. He'll only be a junior this year too.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I highly doubt they are going to add a 5"10 kid that can simply "shoot" the ball to a division one program - I mean 5"10 and can shoot? Those kids are a dime a dozen out their. I mean you can pick any one of 1,000 kids in the state of Indiana that fits that mold. 

I mean let's take Jarvis from THS for example - he had offers from both Indiana State and Butler. Well last season after the Pizza Hut Classic the kid started to struggle a little bit, people started to defend him and Odum got hurt toward the end of the season and his numbers fell off the face of the earth. Next thing you know Butler pulled their offer and well a kid named Jake Kelly filled a would be/could be scholie for Jarvis. Now he is getting no looks and I would have to say that Jarvis is prolly more athletic and a better shooter than West from West.


----------



## landrus13

If Jarvis is so good, then why isn't he getting recruited anywhere? I would rather have him than West, but he had a back problem at the end of the year that nobody seems to be taking into characteristic. I think he would've ended the season, if he didn't get that back injury.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I don't think I used the words "so good" in any way shape or form. I simply said that he is a better shooter than the West kid and Jarvis can't even get any D1 looks at this point. Also for what it's worth he did finish the season last season, he just didn't play very well. Was that because of his back? Maybe, but he's pretty young to be having back problems seems like a red flag to me. 

I think it's safe to say that neither West or Jarvis will play for the Sycamores...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Chief_Quabachi said:


> ISU has a very good School Of Business also. CHECK IT OUT.
> 
> In 1972 when I graduated with a marketing degree it was ranked in the top 10% of the nation.


He's going to. I believe Gant is going to head up to ISU this upcoming week for an unofficial visit to take a look around.


----------



## BlueSycamore

Just in case "Justin Case ?" you read this board Justin, here is what a couple or so Purdue fans think about your recritment to be a Boiler:

http://purdue.rivals.com/showmsg.asp?fid=52&tid=133364713&mid=133364713&sid=892&style=2


----------



## Title_BU

It is very unlikely that Jarvis was ever actually offered by Butler. Butler offers very few.  For example, through the '12 class, there are either 4 (or 5) total outstanding ('11 Trice, '11 Zeller, '11 Fant, '12 Ferrell, and possibly '12 Burgett)

It is pretty rare to even see two at the same position unless there is some unusual circumstance.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Well the "indiviudal" I talked to said that he had offers from Indiana State and Butler... Both of which were pulled... Maybe you are right, who really knows other than Jarvis. But I am pretty sure he had offers from both.


----------



## True Blue

Jarvis may or may not have a bad back, but his problem at the end of last year, 5 games left in the season, was that he tore a ligament in his ankle.  Then he tried to come back after a week or so, scored like 14 points in the first 10 minutes of the game against Indy North Central(and looked like the best player on the court) but reinjured his ankle about half way through the second quarter and didn't have the speed or lift and his numbers went down.  From the beginning of the season through the end of the Pizza Hut Classic, he was money.  Then he got hurt bad for a shooter.

He will have his chance to earn a D-1 scholarship this year as he will be the man at TH South.  Jarvis is athletic enough for D-1 basketball, his shot is certainly D-1 quality, and his work ethic is legendary at TH South.  He rebounds the basketball good and is very good at coming from the weakside and blocking a shot.  Don't be surprised if this kid ends up at a pretty good mid-major school or top notch JC after this season.


----------



## BlueBleeder

I would love for Jarvis to go the JC route, play for a year or two and transfer to State.  This kid is a "lights out" shooter and plays the game well.  He is a decent defender and excellent rebounded for his size.  This kid can really fly, and must have a vertical in the 36"-38" range.  The shooting display he put on in a couple games in the pizza hut classic last year was incredible.  The elevation he gets on his shot makes it tough for anyone to alter it.  I agree with true blue, this will be his year to show what he can do.  I think to much emphasis is being put on his lack of production off the dribble.  The last couple years he's had an excellent point guard to dish him the ball in excellent shooting position so he hasn't ever really needed to be the one to create with the ball in his hands.  We'll really get to see his full ability, or lack there of, this season.  Even if he isn't all that great creating with the ball in his hands, in college you play with a point guard who is capable of finding the open shooter, which Jarvis is good at doing, getting open.


----------



## landrus13

I think this could be a very good season for Jarvis. I really love his 3-point shot. I was at the classic, when he set the record for most 3's in a game, he had like 16. He also set the record for most 3's made in the tourney, which was like 24 I think. He would be a very good player for ISU to pick up. They might be able to play him at small forward, with his jumping ability, and rebounding ability. He would also be a very good shooting small forward.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Before I read any of your posts - let it be known that I don't have a problem with Jarvis at all. You should look back at my posts from a year ago - the dude can flat out stroke it and he is pretty darn athletic. 

However, injury or not he fell of the face of the earth at the end of last year and it really hurt is stock. Don't think that he wont struggle even more this year without the likes of Jake Odum to drive the lane and kick the rock to him. He is going to find life without Jake Odum somewhat difficult. The best thing for a knock down 3pt shooter like Jarvis is a great PG that can distribute the ball - he no longer has that. 

I would say a good JR college would be his best bet at this point - my understanding is that (as of last year) he is not that strong of student. Might not have gotten into Bulter the way it was... 

Thoughts


----------



## Sycamore624

Still has offers from; SIU, Iowa and Evansville.....from what I read he doesn't have an offer from State


----------



## Jim R

Mayberry Sycamore said:


> Still has offers from; SIU, Iowa and Evansville.....from what I read he doesn't have an offer from State



Gant has offers from Evansville, Indiana State, Miami (OH), St. Louis, and Southern Illinois.  Butler, Iowa, Michigan, and Northwestern are still very much involved, and I believe you can toss in more MAC interest as schools round out their 2010 class.  The Iowa situation changed when they had the trio of players transfer out.  It changed the focal point of their 2010 recruiting, and I believe they picked up an extra 2009 kid too.  Coach Lickliter and Coach Jordan have both been in during the fall to watch workouts.


----------



## Sycamore624

Thxs 4 the info. Jim


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Looks to me like the Sycamores are still the front running favorite to me!  Sweet, he would be a great add!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Morgan said:


> Looks to me like the Sycamores are still the front running favorite to me! Sweet, he would be a great add!


I don't think that is the case at all unfortunately.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Oh, well whatever then... I saw him at both pre season games, I figure if he is going to go some place else then maybe he wouldn't come around as much. You know he's a common face around these parts and if he wants to go some place else that's on him. Best of luck. 

If it's a matter of him not being recruited hard enough, then I don't quite understand that logic...


----------



## sycamorebacker

Morgan said:


> Oh, well whatever then... I saw him at both pre season games, I figure if he is going to go some place else then maybe he wouldn't come around as much. You know he's a common face around these parts and if he wants to go some place else that's on him. Best of luck.
> 
> If it's a matter of him not being recruited hard enough, then I don't quite understand that logic...



You know it's entirely possible that we are recruiting someone better.  We might not know that for a while.  I haven't done a grid, but I would think we could use someone like Gant.  Do you consider him a PF?  I think I read that Kitchell said he was not a post and I thought he was, so I don't know.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Yeah the kid can play a 4 in the Mo Val. He is going to remind you of Matt Renn a little bit... In Justin's case or "just in case" if you will I would take my chances with the local kid 9 times out of 10 unless they got 2011 version of John Wall. Coach has done a good job dominating in his own backyard.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Morgan said:


> Oh, well whatever then... I saw him at both pre season games, I figure if he is going to go some place else then maybe he wouldn't come around as much. You know he's a common face around these parts and if he wants to go some place else that's on him. Best of luck.
> 
> If it's a matter of him not being recruited hard enough, then I don't quite understand that logic...


I believe both of his parents both work for Indiana State and attending college games is fun for a high school kid that doesn't have much else going on waiting for hoops season to start up himself.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

You know Boda what makes you speak in such a negative light every time I bring up Gant and him being recruited by Indiana State. What do you know that we don't? You obviously know something that you don't care to share because if you look at this entire thread you have always hinted at something other than him being a Sycamore. 

I mean we are obviously interested in the kid, we are one of 3 programs that have offered a scholarship. Bradley, Iowa and us. He is getting looks from all of the Big Ten schools and if he chooses to go to one of those schools over Indiana State then so be it. 

If he does not realize that you can still play on a big stage and play against quality division 1 talent here at Indiana State then what can we really do about that?


----------



## xfactor9600

Morgan said:


> You know Boda what makes you speak in such a negative light every time I bring up Gant and him being recruited by Indiana State. What do you know that we don't? You obviously know something that you don't care to share because if you look at this entire thread you have always hinted at something other than him being a Sycamore.
> 
> I mean we are obviously interested in the kid, we are one of 3 programs that have offered a scholarship. Bradley, Iowa and us. He is getting looks from all of the Big Ten schools and if he chooses to go to one of those schools over Indiana State then so be it.
> 
> If he does not realize that you can still play on a big stage and play against quality division 1 talent here at Indiana State then what can we really do about that?



Don't you have to do more to recruit a kid than merely offer? Shouldn't there be some follow-up?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Are you guys suggesting that they are not in contact with the kid? Really you think that all they did was offer him a scholarship and then not say a word to him?? 

Get out of here, these guys have been in the business to long to be that careless.... Not buying that.


----------



## xfactor9600

Morgan said:


> Are you guys suggesting that they are not in contact with the kid? Really you think that all they did was offer him a scholarship and then not say a word to him??
> 
> Get out of here, these guys have been in the business to long to be that careless.... Not buying that.



It's what i'm selling though 

In all seriousness... I get the impression that some other schools are recruiting him harder than ISU.


----------



## Jim R

Justin has offers from Bradley (not sure how relevant that is though at this point), Evansville, Indiana State, Miami (OH), St. Louis, and Southern Illinois.  Iowa, Michigan, Northwestern, and Xavier are still involved, but Xavier picked up two forward commits in the 2010 class.


----------



## xfactor9600

I am told that X is no longer in the Gant sweepstakes.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jim R said:


> Justin has offers from Bradley (not sure how relevant that is though at this point), Evansville, Indiana State, Miami (OH), St. Louis, and Southern Illinois.  Iowa, Michigan, Northwestern, and Xavier are still involved, but Xavier picked up two forward commits in the 2010 class.



Well Indiana State certainly has a good chance to be the best of any team on that list given that X is out of the sweepstakes. Would anyone disagree with that?


----------



## 4Q_iu

Morgan said:


> Well Indiana State certainly has a good chance to be the best of any team on that list given that X is out of the sweepstakes. Would anyone disagree with that?



Does Gant intend to commit early or wait?  He may be waiting to see how the kids at State 'mesh' this season


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Well he does not have enough offers on the table yet to commit early. I am sure he is waiting to see what other Big Ten offers roll in. I would contest that if an offer from IU or Illinois rolls in that we will be in trouble. He WILL NOT choose another MVC school over us, I am pretty confident about that. It all really depends on how good he plays this year. 

I mean we offered the kid, what else would should we be doing? Send him a John Deer? I mean you all are so convinced that he is not coming to Indiana State then I two would be focusing my attention elsewhere as you have indicated that Indiana State has done. 

Gant is 6"8, can shoot the rock and play in the post - his coach has been a long time supporter of the Indiana State program. This kid does have the ability to play in the Big Ten, no doubt about that.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Morgan said:


> Well he does not have enough offers on the table yet to commit early. I am sure he is waiting to see what other Big Ten offers roll in. I would contest that if an offer from IU or Illinois rolls in that we will be in trouble. He WILL NOT choose another MVC school over us, I am pretty confident about that. It all really depends on how good he plays this year.
> 
> I mean we offered the kid, what else would should we be doing? Send him a John Deer? I mean you all are so convinced that he is not coming to Indiana State then I two would be focusing my attention elsewhere as you have indicated that Indiana State has done.
> 
> Gant is 6"8, can shoot the rock and play in the post - his coach has been a long time supporter of the Indiana State program. This kid does have the ability to play in the Big Ten, no doubt about that.




I've no idea what the kid will do; I'd say that K-Mac and Lansing can only continue to remind him that State wants him, there's a place for him, say in his ear -- wasn't our early courting of Jake Kitchell critical to his committment?

I know we landed David Moss because Rick Ray looked at that team and knew that Eddy Curry was going straight to the pros and that Melvin Buckley would not sign w/ an MVC school (spent 2 seasons at purdue), so he spent his time on Moss -- didn't turn out too bad...


----------



## Jim R

xfactor9600 said:


> I am told that X is no longer in the Gant sweepstakes.



That is not accurate.  Like Iowa, Xavier had recruiting circumstances change what they are prioritizing in the class of 2011, but both are still involved.  

Morgan, I would say the confidence in your statement is misplaced.  

As for how Indiana State is handling Justin's recruitment, they are in the unenviable position of being the local team.  Justin is getting sincere interest from high major programs, and he is interested in seeing how those play out.  Along the way he is taking the time he has to consider a lot of other options, and with a lot of locals saying they "know" what's going on, there is a lot of static.

ISU is doing all they can to recruit Justin from where I sit, and at each step of the process there is an opportunity to grow the relationship.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jim R said:


> Morgan, I would say the confidence in your statement is misplaced.



Why is the confidence in my statement misplaced? Please explain your statement to me...

Based on everything you just said, Justin being local and Indiana State doing "everything" they can at this point to recruit him. It would appear that I have ever reason to be confident. I also think that after this season Indiana State will prove that they can compete with just about any team in the country. What is misplaced about anything I said?

And if you are talking about me being confident that he wont choose another MVC school over us then let me put it another way. I am confidently hopeful (if that makes any sense) that he "wouldn't" choose another MVC school over Indiana State. Because to be quite frank that would be a slap in the face... I would have an issue with that.


----------



## Jim R

It's not a kid's responsibility to worry whether or not the schools recruiting him or schools he likes is in the same conference as the home town team.  It will have no bearing in his decision, hence what I said in the post above.  When you state he "WILL NOT choose another MVC school", it screams certainty, and your confidence is not warranted. 

No question things at ISU are looking up from a fan's perspective.  That's encouraging on all levels.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Ok fair enough - I think what I did was attempt to qualify my statement by saying that I was/am hopeful that he won't choose another MVC school. I mean quite frankly you can view it as me being negative toward the kid or whatever you want but I don't want to have to play against him for 4 years, so if you are viewing my "confidence" or whatever you want to call it as me being negative toward the kid it's not really like that. 

I think it's fair to say as an Indiana State fan that if he indeed does not choose us that many of us would rather him choose a Big Ten school so we don't have to face him and I don't have to watch "what could have been" scenario for 4 years. If you have a problem with me feeling that way then that's on you. I am a fan of Indiana State, what else would you expect? 

But for the final time, my confidence in that statement is not supported by anything other than me trying to convince myself that it won't happen. Thanks. Hopefully you can respect the fact that many of us on here are die hard Sycamores fans (not sure what your affiliation is, doesn't matter) but we simply want the best for our program. Gant gives us local flavor and in my mind one of the better prospects we are going to get out of that 2011 class. Don't get to caught up in having to protect his decision whatever it may be.


----------



## Jim R

Morgan said:


> Ok fair enough - I think what I did was attempt to qualify my statement by saying that I was/am hopeful that he won't choose another MVC school. I mean quite frankly you can view it as me being negative toward the kid or whatever you want but I don't want to have to play against him for 4 years, so if you are viewing my "confidence" or whatever you want to call it as me being negative toward the kid it's not really like that.
> 
> I think it's fair to say as an Indiana State fan that if he indeed does not choose us that many of us would rather him choose a Big Ten school so we don't have to face him and I don't have to watch "what could have been" scenario for 4 years. If you have a problem with me feeling that way then that's on you. I am a fan of Indiana State, what else would you expect?
> 
> But for the final time, my confidence in that statement is not supported by anything other than me trying to convince myself that it won't happen. Thanks. Hopefully you can respect the fact that many of us on here are die hard Sycamores fans (not sure what your affiliation is, doesn't matter) but we simply want the best for our program. Gant gives us local flavor and in my mind one of the better prospects we are going to get out of that 2011 class. Don't get to caught up in having to protect his decision whatever it may be.



Your last paragraph is certainly understandable, and I never assumed you were negative toward Gant or would necessarily be if he ended up elsewhere in the MVC, beyond rooting against him when they played ISU.  

Now if I can get Svoboda to answer my private message (non-Gant or ISU recruiting related), all will be good.


----------



## TJames

*was on Scout.com*

Justin Gant (6’8”, 200 lbs) has used his versatility to lead Terre Haute North High to a 3-0 start to the season after finishing 8-15 last year and losing in the sectional opener. Gant credits his coaches for the early turnaround. The Indiana junior has set a goal of winning the sectional title and beyond. 
During the 2008-09 campaign, Gant said he averaged around 13 to 14 points and 8 rebounds. He shot an impressive 78% from the line and 50% from behind the arc (on 18 attempts). In three games this season, Gant is averaging 15 points and 9.7 rebounds. 

Next summer, Gant intends to return to Jim Reamer’s Spiece Select AAU team. Gant’s AAU teammates include other Miami RedHawk 2011 recruiting targets from the Hoosier state: 6’5” SF Zac VanDeWater (S. Whitley Whitko H.S.), 6’5” 2G Kendall Griffin (Avon H.S.) and 6’8” PF Tyler Greathouse (Columbus North H.S.). Many may recall that Coach Reamer’s Spiece Select program produced current Miami sophomore forward Julian Mavunga. 

Although early into his junior year, Gant already has seven scholarship offers from NCAA Division I schools. Gant said the schools that have offered him are Miami-OH, Southern Illinois, Indiana State, Iowa, Evansville, Bradley, and Rice. Gant mentioned Michigan, Butler, Notre Dame, Wisconsin, and Stanford are also showing interest. In previous Scout.com features, it was mentioned that Minnesota, Indiana, Xavier, and Purdue were also interested. 

Gant intends to sit down with his family in the upcoming weeks and narrow it down to 5 schools. 

Gant has made unofficial visits to four schools. Michigan and Notre Dame have had him visit for football games. He has also visited SIU and Miami. He said of all four schools: “They are all great schools, I like the coaches, and they have good basketball.” 

Gant is a looking for a school that has “a playing style where (he) can be successful and help the team.” The school must have good coaching and academics. He also wants a school that has the program in which he wishes to major. 

Academically, Gant has a 3.4 GPA and is leaning toward majoring in business. He currently takes business classes in high school. 

On his visit to Miami, he toured the new business school. Gant said of the school, “It was really nice. The building was really nice. The classrooms used all the new technology.” 

The business school was not all that Gant appreciated about the Oxford, Ohio campus. Gant said of his campus tour, “It was beautiful, I liked it. I was taken to the arena (Millett Hall) and it looked like a fun place to play. Then I was taken to the coaches’ offices and shown a video of campus.” Gant said it was a school he could see himself attending. 

Although his father Michael Gant works with commuter students for nearby Indiana State, Gant says that does not necessarily mean he is a lock for the Sycamores. Gant said “it is not a huge advantage” and he does not mind traveling some distance to college. 

The standout described his game as similar to Derrick Brown of NBA’s Charlotte Bobcats. Gant explained, “I play inside and out. I will be a 3/4 in college, but play 4/5 in high school. I like to take big guys to the perimeter and use my speed. For small guys, I take them to the post.” Gant is working on getting stronger, heavier, and wants to improve his 3 point shot even further. 

Outside of basketball, Gant and his family have a “strong faith in Christ. Not only does the Gant family attend church every Sunday, but Gant also participates in youth


----------



## sycamorebacker

Why is it nobody thinks they're a college center?  Kids don't want to do the hard, dirty work anymore?

I remember Kitchell saying he was not a center then he goes out and gets 26 rebounds and blocks about 10 shots.


----------



## Eleven

Probably because they know that it's a huge leap from high school to college in terms of sheer size.


----------



## Jim R

sycamorebacker said:


> Why is it nobody thinks they're a college center?  Kids don't want to do the hard, dirty work anymore?
> 
> I remember Kitchell saying he was not a center then he goes out and gets 26 rebounds and blocks about 10 shots.



The game has changed.  6'8" is no longer necessarily a center.  What's wrong with a kid being and knowing he's best suited as a player who can play inside and out, and one who is likely better at rebounding in "space" rather than banging his body on every possession?

Some of the best rebounders in college and the NBA aren't centers.  They are players who thrive more in moving to get rebounds instead of muscling underneath for position.  A team needs a little to a lot of both kinds, but there is nothing with a 6'8" kid who is versatile in his skill set.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jim R said:


> The game has changed.  6'8" is no longer necessarily a center.  What's wrong with a kid being and knowing he's best suited as a player who can play inside and out, and one who is likely better at rebounding in "space" rather than banging his body on every possession?
> 
> Some of the best rebounders in college and the NBA aren't centers.  They are players who thrive more in moving to get rebounds instead of muscling underneath for position.  A team needs a little to a lot of both kinds, but there is nothing with a 6'8" kid who is versatile in his skill set.



I hear a lot about 6'8" kids that can shoot the 3 and play the 3.  GARBAGE!  The best 3's are smaller than that.  Lot's of mid and high majors have very good centers that are about that size.  If I'm recruiting a player that's 6'8" and has some weight for a mid major, I don't want someone that thinks he's a guard.  We can get guards to play guard and shooters to shoot.  We need big guys that can roam the paint. 

I've seen lots of bigs that liked to play outside, and most of them are not of any benefit.  I know I'm generalizing, but that was the way this thread started. And I'm not talking about the NBA or Duke, I'm an ISU fan and that's all I care about.


----------



## 4Q_iu

sycamorebacker said:


> I hear a lot about 6'8" kids that can shoot the 3 and play the 3.  GARBAGE!  The best 3's are smaller than that.  Lot's of mid and high majors have very good centers that are about that size.  If I'm recruiting a player that's 6'8" and has some weight for a mid major, I don't want someone that thinks he's a guard.  We can get guards to play guard and shooters to shoot.  We need big guys that can roam the paint.
> 
> I've seen lots of bigs that liked to play outside, and most of them are not of any benefit.  I know I'm generalizing, but that was the way this thread started. And I'm not talking about the NBA or Duke, I'm an ISU fan and that's all I care about.



I'm not picky -- I want State to get the best players possible and then the coaching staff to utilize them for wins.  If we get a 'Charles Barkley' type center at ~6'6" and he can play (score, defend) that position, I'm fine with it.

If we get a 6'9" kid who's a PG in a 6'9" body (ala Magic Johnson)  Who cares?!

GET THE BEST PLAYERS and let the COACHES use them!


----------



## Jim R

sycamorebacker said:


> I hear a lot about 6'8" kids that can shoot the 3 and play the 3.  GARBAGE!  The best 3's are smaller than that.  Lot's of mid and high majors have very good centers that are about that size.  If I'm recruiting a player that's 6'8" and has some weight for a mid major, I don't want someone that thinks he's a guard.  We can get guards to play guard and shooters to shoot.  We need big guys that can roam the paint.
> 
> I've seen lots of bigs that liked to play outside, and most of them are not of any benefit.  I know I'm generalizing, but that was the way this thread started. And I'm not talking about the NBA or Duke, I'm an ISU fan and that's all I care about.



And?  No one said anything about Gant or any kid of his skill set thinking he's a guard. No one said anything about him thinking he was a 3.  Lots of mid and high majors have very good centers that are that size?  Really?  Lots of mid and high major have centers who weight 215 lbs?  Don't confuse height with size.  There is a difference.

Many, many college offenses play a no post Motion (capital M), a one post Motion, or a two post Motion where the posts are primarily screeners for perimeters.  Even in that formation, there are plenty of opportunities for "bigs" to screen, step out, ball screen, step out, not to mention take second cuts back to the lane.  The bottom line is, there is nothing wrong with "bigs" who can step out and play on the perimeter.  

None of this deals with the types of systems that really aren't Motion, but certainly involve movement with purpose where bigs play away from the lane, away from the basket.  ISU runs such an offense where their 5 man usually starts around FT line, and their 4 man often cuts through and slips down to the paint.  

The ability to play on the perimeter doesn't make one a "guard".  It doesn't even imply it.  What is wrong with having a big who can post and take his man out on the floor?  You act like that's a flaw.  

If you're recruiting someone who is 6'8"...let's stop there.  Here is the bottom line on this.  It starts with at the D1 level, "You are who you can guard."  It can often be that simple.    You've seen lots of bigs that liked to play outside, and most of them are not of any benefit?  Ever stop and think this is a HUGE reason why ISU offered Gant before the start of his sophomore season?

Imagine RJ Mahurin with 30 extra pounds.  He's going to be a 6'8" kid who can do a lot of things.  He played PG a good amount for his school team.  He also played a lot inside.  He also came off screens.  As Mahurin starts to get the weight he needs to compete in the MVC, you're going to love him.

One day, Gant is going to get to 230-240 lbs.  He'll be a kid of that size with the ability to play inside and out.  What's garbage is pigeon holing kids with this kind of skill set because of some prohibiting way of thinking.  Fortunately, his school coach has a system that allows him do a lot of things.

Meanwhile, don't twist the discussion into something it isn't.  No one has suggested this kid thinks he's a guard or isn't willing to be a presence inside.  You pulled that out of thin air.


----------



## sycamorebacker

4Q_iu said:


> I'm not picky -- I want State to get the best players possible and then the coaching staff to utilize them for wins.  If we get a 'Charles Barkley' type center at ~6'6" and he can play (score, defend) that position, I'm fine with it.
> 
> If we get a 6'9" kid who's a PG in a 6'9" body (ala Magic Johnson)  Who cares?!
> 
> GET THE BEST PLAYERS and let the COACHES use them!



Absolutely.  My point was that it seems there's not many players that want to be centers.  They watch too much NBA and TV colleges with their 6'11" C's and their 6'7" SF's and don't grasp the real world, which is all of the non-tv colleges.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Jim R said:


> And?  No one said anything about Gant or any kid of his skill set thinking he's a guard. No one said anything about him thinking he was a 3.  Lots of mid and high majors have very good centers that are that size?  Really?  Lots of mid and high major have centers who weight 215 lbs?  Don't confuse height with size.  There is a difference.
> 
> Many, many college offenses play a no post Motion (capital M), a one post Motion, or a two post Motion where the posts are primarily screeners for perimeters.  Even in that formation, there are plenty of opportunities for "bigs" to screen, step out, ball screen, step out, not to mention take second cuts back to the lane.  The bottom line is, there is nothing wrong with "bigs" who can step out and play on the perimeter.
> 
> None of this deals with the types of systems that really aren't Motion, but certainly involve movement with purpose where bigs play away from the lane, away from the basket.  ISU runs such an offense where their 5 man usually starts around FT line, and their 4 man often cuts through and slips down to the paint.
> 
> The ability to play on the perimeter doesn't make one a "guard".  It doesn't even imply it.  What is wrong with having a big who can post and take his man out on the floor?  You act like that's a flaw.
> 
> If you're recruiting someone who is 6'8"...let's stop there.  Here is the bottom line on this.  It starts with at the D1 level, "You are who you can guard."  It can often be that simple.    You've seen lots of bigs that liked to play outside, and most of them are not of any benefit?  Ever stop and think this is a HUGE reason why ISU offered Gant before the start of his sophomore season?
> 
> Imagine RJ Mahurin with 30 extra pounds.  He's going to be a 6'8" kid who can do a lot of things.  He played PG a good amount for his school team.  He also played a lot inside.  He also came off screens.  As Mahurin starts to get the weight he needs to compete in the MVC, you're going to love him.
> 
> One day, Gant is going to get to 230-240 lbs.  He'll be a kid of that size with the ability to play inside and out.  What's garbage is pigeon holing kids with this kind of skill set because of some prohibiting way of thinking.  Fortunately, his school coach has a system that allows him do a lot of things.
> 
> Meanwhile, don't twist the discussion into something it isn't.  No one has suggested this kid thinks he's a guard or isn't willing to be a presence inside.  You pulled that out of thin air.



I know I've rambled.  I just get iritated by scouting services (and players) putting players on the perimeter when they cannot guard a perimeter player (like you said, you are what you can guard) and cannot handle or score outside like a smaller player.  Some said RJ was a prospect at the 3.  I would like to see him check Kelly or Lathan.  See my point?    SF's that are 6'4" and can shoot and handle are not that hard to get.  When we sign a player 6'8" and over 225, I think the odds are we can use him at the 5.  We don't have the luxury of signing 4 players that size and playing them all at 3/4. 
So what I want to hear is for recruit to say he wants to get in the lane, defend, rebound and score over people. 
I remember going to the top 40 one year and Adler's little brother, 6'9" or so, was camped out on the 3 line. It's like he was afraid of contact and unwilling to get dirty.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Was Indiana State the first school to offer Gant? Does Gant put any stock in that? The fact that we made it known before anyone else that we were willing to offer him a scholarship, that's got to count for something doesn't it?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I would never base my family and job security on the whims of a bunch of teenagers, like basketball coaches do!  Too crazy for me!!!  :krazy:


----------



## Jim R

Morgan said:


> Was Indiana State the first school to offer Gant? Does Gant put any stock in that? The fact that we made it known before anyone else that we were willing to offer him a scholarship, that's got to count for something doesn't it?



Bradley was the first school, but some schools like to be more formal than others.  I believe ISU was his second offer.  I don't know what kind of a factor it will play in his decision. I don't disagree with what you're saying, and in a lot of cases, it does.  I value it, especially if it comes down to tough decisions, but it's up to a kid and his family.


----------



## Jim R

sycamorebacker said:


> I know I've rambled.  I just get iritated by scouting services (and players) putting players on the perimeter when they cannot guard a perimeter player (like you said, you are what you can guard) and cannot handle or score outside like a smaller player.  Some said RJ was a prospect at the 3.  I would like to see him check Kelly or Lathan.  See my point?    SF's that are 6'4" and can shoot and handle are not that hard to get.  When we sign a player 6'8" and over 225, I think the odds are we can use him at the 5.  We don't have the luxury of signing 4 players that size and playing them all at 3/4.
> So what I want to hear is for recruit to say he wants to get in the lane, defend, rebound and score over people.
> I remember going to the top 40 one year and Adler's little brother, 6'9" or so, was camped out on the 3 line. It's like he was afraid of contact and unwilling to get dirty.



Kelly was the tallest starter at Carmel as a junior and senior.  It's a good thing Galloway doesn't share the view you presented.  You can't just bias a kid into a position because of his height.  

I don't mean to be argumentative, but did you ask if I see your point about players guarding Kelly or Latham?  I go by the motto that I often hear, "You are who you can guard."   Can you see a 6'8" pure post trying to guard Mahurin out on the floor?  Ben Davis put this 6'5", horse of a junior out on the floor to play against Gant.  Gant abused him inside then blew around him on the perimeter.  

Landon Adler played on the perimeter because that is how he was taught and coached to do.  He wasn't the kind of player Jared was, nor should he have been used that way.  Landon, like RJ, was used by his coach a great deal as their team's PG.  Coaches do things necessary to win games.

It was said that Gant is versatile and can play away from the basket.  You turned that into 'I don't want no stinking big man who thinks he's a guard'.  Not a quote, but certainly what you conveyed.  No one ever suggested that with Gant.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Well, back a few posts, Gant said he was a 3/4.  I can almost GUARANTEE that he will play almost no 3 in college.  I bet college coaches have told him he will play 3 because that's what he WANTS to hear.  THAT is my point.   
I can use Elston as an example.  I loved his ability the first time I saw him.  He has the shot and quickness to play 3.  BUT, if IU has a stable full of talented 6'5" guards on the team, where are the minutes for Elston at 3? 
So this is back to my point.  I don't need a 6'8" 3.  I have "little" guys that can do the 3 stuff better.

I don't know  what your point was about Kelly.  He's a combo guard. 

Where do you think RJ will play for us?  I'm hoping he and Kitchell will both be interchangeable at 4/5 to give us backups at both positions.


----------



## Eleven

sycamorebacker said:


> Where do you think RJ will play for us?  I'm hoping he and Kitchell will both be interchangeable at 4/5 to give us backups at both positions.



I hope I'm wrong... but I can't see RJ playing a post-up 5.
I'm also leery of his effectiveness to guard the baseline against quicker players.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Eleven said:


> I hope I'm wrong... but I can't see RJ playing a post-up 5.
> I'm also leery of his effectiveness to guard the baseline against quicker players.



I agree with what you are saying.  But let's give him 2 yrs and I think he will be able to post up.  Even Leitnaker posts and scores sometimes.  I know RJ is shorter, but his offensive abilities are much better than BL.
I'm thinking RJ might be able to score all over the floor.


----------



## landrus13

Gant looked very good in the Classic yesterday. I hope Indiana State doesn't let him get away.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I agree with you jlan, but something tells me that they are not in control of his future... My point is that I think they have done about all that they can at this point. It would seem that he (Gant) has his mind made u p that he wants to go bigger than Indiana State... He's got big time offers, although he would be a nice steal.


----------



## landrus13

I have heard that he got an offer from Michigan and that he really liked the campus and the coaches.


----------



## Ong Hop

Gant will NOT go to ISU under any circumstances. ISU is wasting their time here.


----------



## sycamorebacker

jlandrus23 said:


> Gant looked very good in the Classic yesterday. I hope Indiana State doesn't let him get away.



I'm sure they're interested if there is some interest.  There's not much they can do.  They can't talk to him unless he calls them.


----------



## Jim R

jlandrus23 said:


> I have heard that he got an offer from Michigan and that he really liked the campus and the coaches.



He does not have an offer from Michigan, but they are most certainly recruiting him.  And while Gant may choose a school other than ISU, Ong Hop is speaking ignorantly. Justin is a sincere kid, and he wouldn't have made the fall visits to ISU if he wasn't interested.

William and Mary has recently offered.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Saw all I needed to see tonight in the Classic - I have maybe only seen 2 players ever get thrown out of a game in the Classic. The Smith kid from Sullivan went to work on Gant down the stretch last night. Not to mention he hit 4 or 5 big free throws late in the game, the kid was clutch!


----------



## Jim R

Morgan said:


> Saw all I needed to see tonight in the Classic - I have maybe only seen 2 players ever get thrown out of a game in the Classic. The Smith kid from Sullivan went to work on Gant down the stretch last night. Not to mention he hit 4 or 5 big free throws late in the game, the kid was clutch!



I'm a big fan of both Gant and Smith.  They are both great kids on top of that.  From one of the coaches at the game, it wasn't a unilateral situation.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Your talking about Gant being thrown out or the one on one match up between the two players? Or both? lol 

Gant being thrown out was on his own accord, Smith got excited but in no way shape or form did that come across as taunting or anything like that. I mean that's a 15 yard penalty in football and in hoops it is what it was - an ejection. That's coming from a pretty unbias perspective. 

If you are talking about the game it's self then yeah it was a pretty fair match up and both kids made some big plays. Gant hit some big shots late in the game, however Smith was smart not to defend Gant to tough having 3 fouls and not wanting to pick up his 4th. He knew he was his teams only chance to win that game so he let Gant score 2 strait times down the floor. When Smith would get the ball on the other end Gant and Anderson both would foul Smith on his way to the basket... If Gant would have kept his head and played as smart as Smith then that game would not have ended like it did. Smith out played Gant last night, point blank...


----------



## Jim R

Morgan said:


> Your talking about Gant being thrown out or the one on one match up between the two players? Or both? lol
> 
> Gant being thrown out was on his own accord, Smith got excited but in no way shape or form did that come across as taunting or anything like that. I mean that's a 15 yard penalty in football and in hoops it is what it was - an ejection. That's coming from a pretty unbias perspective.
> 
> If you are talking about the game it's self then yeah it was a pretty fair match up and both kids made some big plays. Gant hit some big shots late in the game, however Smith was smart not to defend Gant to tough having 3 fouls and not wanting to pick up his 4th. He knew he was his teams only chance to win that game so he let Gant score 2 strait times down the floor. When Smith would get the ball on the other end Gant and Anderson both would foul Smith on his way to the basket... If Gant would have kept his head and played as smart as Smith then that game would not have ended like it did. Smith out played Gant last night, point blank...



Just telling you what a coach in the stands said about Gant getting ejected.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Interesting that one immature kid cost his team the game and the other one seized the opportunity. If I was choosing sides and picking a team I know which one I would select first.


----------



## Jim R

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> Interesting that one immature kid cost his team the game and the other one seized the opportunity. If I was choosing sides and picking a team I know which one I would select first.



Teenagers can often get caught up in emotion.  It's vastly more understandable than the adults who judge them on message boards.


----------



## Title_BU

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> Interesting that one immature kid cost his team the game and the other one seized the opportunity. If I was choosing sides and picking a team I know which one I would select first.


Gant is not an immature player.


----------



## landrus13

I was told on another board that Butler was looking at Gant. Gant also is being looked at by Indiana.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I can say pretty confidently that I have heard Gant is strongly considering Butler and Miami of Ohio. My understanding is that Gant has talked with Tom Crean at Indiana and his interest level is not that high.


----------



## True Blue

Morgan said:


> I can say pretty confidently that I have heard Gant is strongly considering Butler and Miami of Ohio. My understanding is that Gant has talked with Tom Crean at Indiana and his interest level is not that high.



I don't know the full interest level of IU but it was enough that Gant was a guest of IUs for the Kentucky-IU game a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Jim R

True Blue said:


> I don't know the full interest level of IU but it was enough that Gant was a guest of IUs for the Kentucky-IU game a couple weeks ago.



Justin was not at the IU/UK game.


----------



## Title_BU

As far as Butler and Justin goes, it really depends on how patient he wishes to be in the process.  Butler rarely offers more than one per position until later in the process (if necessary), generally in the summer evaluation before the November signing period.

At this time, Butler likes its position with Cody Zeller, so they are unlikely to making a move for the time being.  I get the impression that the Gants aren't in too big of a hurry to make a commitment.  So, it is possible that things may still lineup with Justin, if Cody ends up getting that offer from UNC that most suspect he would take.


----------



## True Blue

Jim R said:


> Justin was not at the IU/UK game.



Then plans changed last minute.  The week before I was told by as bout as good  a source as there is, that he was to be there.  TH North played at Bloomington South that night.


----------



## Jim R

True Blue said:


> Then plans changed last minute.  The week before I was told by as bout as good  a source as there is, that he was to be there.  TH North played at Bloomington South that night.



Their plans didn't change in the last minute.


----------



## True Blue

Jim R said:


> Their plans didn't change in the last minute.



Well, if we do get Gant, he probably wont be able to play for us because he apparently has an agent already.  I talked to someone who is closely linked to Justin(more than just a friend) and that is when they told me.  Maybe they were wrong, lying, or something changed.  I don't know.  Of course you seem to know everything about him and every other one of our recruits.


----------



## Jim R

True Blue said:


> Well, if we do get Gant, he probably wont be able to play for us because he apparently has an agent already.  I talked to someone who is closely linked to Justin(more than just a friend) and that is when they told me.  Maybe they were wrong, lying, or something changed.  I don't know.  Of course you seem to know everything about him and every other one of our recruits.



As it relates to the IU game, they were just wrong.  As for the agent stuff, that's silly.  

Do I seem to know everything about Justin's recruiting, as well as every other one of ISU's recruits?  :bigsmile:

"Every" is an exaggeration, but I would say the Indiana kids and certainly the 2011 kids.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Yeah JimR your knowledge seems to extend beyond Justin Gant - I was at the Classic game and I thought that Gant got really caught up in the moment and you can say that would happen to about anyone in that same situation, but I wouldn't agree with that. The Smith kid didn't provoke him to do that - Gant is a physical player and he kind of just throws people around and thinks he can get away with it. He dropped the Duncan kid with a bow or something when they played the Lions and it would seem that he would be tough to take down. 

Trueblue that talk about the agent is kind of silly, no chance that he has an agent. He might have someone that is offering guidance or advice but that doesn't make them an agent!


----------



## True Blue

SycamoreStateofMind;32607

Trueblue that talk about the agent is kind of silly said:
			
		

> Its called sarcasm.  I was being sarcastic that Jim R is Gants agent since he thinks he knows everything about him.  Do you honestly think that I believe Gant has an agent?  Get a clue.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Oh I didn't get what you were saying, I guess I didn't read it that way... My fault.


----------



## Little Eddie

Everyone is so testy lately...don't know why as the team is 9-4 and playing decent of late. 

This will be an intriguing process for Gant...will he choose to stay close to home and play w/ lots of guys he's familiar with ((RJ, Jake O, Jake K, the Eitels and Kitchell) or does he go elsewhere, possibly BCS to make a name for himself?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Little Eddie said:


> possibly BCS to make a name for himself?



You seem to be saying that he couldn't make a name for himself at ISU?  :bigsmile:

I have always wondered why kids think they have to go to IU or Purdue to "make a name for themselves?"  Go to a Big 10 school and be just another good player, or come to ISU and stick out like a sore thumb.  Think Stephen Curry gets as much attention at Duke as he did at Davidson?  I doubt it.  Think Larry Bird gets the same "legend" at IU?  Don't think so.  Same thing can happen at ISU today.  Lead ISU to the Sweet Sixteen - you'll be a national story.  Why don't kids get that?  

BTW, Eddie, I knew what you were saying.  Just havin' some fun with 'ya!!!


----------



## Jim R

True Blue said:


> Its called sarcasm.  I was being sarcastic that Jim R is Gants agent since he thinks he knows everything about him.  Do you honestly think that I believe Gant has an agent?  Get a clue.



I don't think I know everything about Gant's recruiting.  It just works out that way.  :bigsmile:

As for whether or not anyone would think you think he had an agent is up for grabs.  You've presented bad information about his recruiting and insisted it was true, with perhaps a last minute change.  It's hard to tell when you're joking or not.  :krazy:  :talktohand:


----------



## True Blue

Jim R said:


> I don't think I know everything about Gant's recruiting.  It just works out that way.  :bigsmile:
> 
> As for whether or not anyone would think you think he had an agent is up for grabs.  You've presented bad information about his recruiting and insisted it was true, with perhaps a last minute change.  It's hard to tell when you're joking or not.  :krazy:  :talktohand:



Who's to say I presented bad information?  I even talked to a parent of a North player last night at the TH North game who told me they were told he  supposed to be at that game as well.  Maybe you have bad information as I am going to stick to what I was told.  Why is it so hard to believe he may have been asked to go to the IU game?  I mean Michigan had him as a guest at a football game.


----------



## Jim R

True Blue said:


> Who's to say I presented bad information?  I even talked to a parent of a North player last night at the TH North game who told me they were told he  supposed to be at that game as well.  Maybe you have bad information as I am going to stick to what I was told.  Why is it so hard to believe he may have been asked to go to the IU game?  I mean Michigan had him as a guest at a football game.



It's not hard to believe he may have been asked to go to the IU game.  The fact is he didn't go, and he didn't have plans to attend that game.  I don't have bad information.


----------



## True Blue

Jim R said:


> It's not hard to believe he may have been asked to go to the IU game.  The fact is he didn't go, and he didn't have plans to attend that ga
> me.  I don't have bad information.



Ok.  That's fine.  We've beat a dead horse.  I may of had bad information.  It wasn't on purpose.  You can ask people on this board.  I've always been dead on with my information so I could be wrong this time.


----------



## Jim R

True Blue said:


> Ok.  That's fine.  We've beat a dead horse.  I may of had bad information.  It wasn't on purpose.  You can ask people on this board.  I've always been dead on with my information so I could be wrong this time.



I didn't suggest or think you did it on purpose.  I don't post information about a kid unless I know from the kid (his parents) or the school.  I just think that's the best way to go about things in the world of instant communication.


----------



## BlueBleeder

*'11 F Justin Gant Video*

The older this kid gets, the more his confidence builds and the stronger he plays.  He has some great post moves and unlike most guys his size.....he is athletic.  Check out this video from a home game earlier this year.  (I was at this game and these were amazing plays, especially the second one in the video)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_8tZrHGk9Q[/ame]


----------



## Jason Svoboda

A cool photo I came across but forgot to post. It's a block Gant made in the Martinsville game.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

How in the world you get beat by Martinsville with Gant and Anderson inside is beyond me, either Gant aint as good as advertised or some coach should have done lost his job. What a joke, this year's North team only scored like 30 to 40 points a game, how do you do that with a big man like Gant who is getting looked at by major schools across the country? Turble man, just turble....


----------



## Eleven

Morgan said:


> How in the world you get beat by Martinsville with Gant and Anderson inside is beyond me, either Gant aint as good as advertised or some coach should have done lost his job. What a joke, this year's North team only scored like 30 to 40 points a game, how do you do that with a big man like Gant who is getting looked at by major schools across the country? Turble man, just turble....



Agreed.


----------



## Callmedoc

to me it didnt look like to me that they were legitamently feeding him the rock... you gotta feed the big men like that and his two plays on that video were both put backs...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Kind of hard to work the high low and feed the post when you don't teach your kids to make a simply post feed and the player posting up doesn't know what he's doing. I don't know how many highschool basketball players I have watched in my day not be able to make an entry into the post. Granted I had my flaws, but if their was one thing I could do it was pass the basketball and making a post feed (done correctly) is actually not all that difficult to do. 

I mean if they would work a high low game with Gant and Anderson they would be sick. I would run my entire O with the ball in Gant or Andersons hands in the high or low post - not at the top of the key like North did. Silly, Silly, Silly....


----------



## True Blue

Woefle can't coach his way out of a wet paper bag.  I'm not the only one who shares my opinion.  I have a couple buddies who are assistant coaches at different schools who play North and they basically say the same thing.  North looks no different than when Jim Jones and his outdated system was coaching there.


----------



## HoopMaster

Morgan said:


> Turble man, just turble....





I just Spit coke on my monitor reading that doing my best Charles Barkley.....

wouldnt it be turrible? or do I have my charlesspeak wrong?


----------



## Eleven

Morgan said:


> I mean if they would work a high low game with Gant and Anderson they would be sick. I would run my entire O with the ball in Gant or Andersons hands in the high or low post - not at the top of the key like North did. Silly, Silly, Silly....



And I think both players have the basketball IQ to handle it.
I've always thought that Anderson had a head for the game... just understood it... especially on D.


----------



## TROCK24

I always love the sideline coaches.  Everyone can coach from the stands.  Coach Woelfle does a fine job at TH North and works hard making his players better not only on the floor but also as young responsible men.  All you sideline coaches get a clue please.


----------



## Callmedoc

I have coached...and I think your irresponsible if you dont think coaches make mistakes...Clearly this guy who has two pretty legit guys didnt realize his talent level especially only scoring the PPG's he has..


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

TROCK24 said:


> I always love the sideline coaches.  Everyone can coach from the stands.  Coach Woelfle does a fine job at TH North and works hard making his players better not only on the floor but also as young responsible men.  All you sideline coaches get a clue please.



Actually thanks for that, you bring up a pretty good point. My coaching experience includes 1 4th grade team, 2 5th grade teams, and currently a 6th grade team at the B&G Club, actually we have our second tourney game tonight. I am also a head track coach for grades 4th through 8th in this county. So not only do my fair share of giving back to this community, I think that I have the ability to do a wide range of coaching... 

I don't have a problem with Coach Woelfle at all, actually would go out of my way to say hello to him if I saw him. I am just saying that what he got out of this year's team was less than impressive and that's just fact of the matter. Any good coach would have no problem admitting something like that. I think Coach Woelfle would agree that under no circumstances should that Terre Haute North team had lost to that Martinsville team.


----------



## Callmedoc

I think TROCK should change his name to TROLLOFMORGAN....you should say you love puppies and the guy would come right behind you and say...."Puppies I eat them for breakfast!"


----------



## True Blue

TROCK24 said:


> I always love the sideline coaches.  Everyone can coach from the stands.  Coach Woelfle does a fine job at TH North and works hard making his players better not only on the floor but also as young responsible men.  All you sideline coaches get a clue please.



I don't know how his players are off the court.  I am really good friends with a parent of a basketball player who played a lot this year and they were not real happy with some of the promises he made to players and didn't back it up.  However,  I have coached basketball and scouted for teams.  (I'm not pretending to be an expert and hell, Woefles probably a better coach than me). My wife is currently a coach and coached several years at the high school level and we have made a lot of coaching friends and some if them have the same feelings on Woefles ability that I do.

Also, I've had some sideline coaches that sometimes knew what they were talking about!  LOL


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Let's get back on the topic here... Justin. If you want to discuss Coach Woefle as a coach, feel free to create a thread in the Pub. Bottom line here is I hope State gets Gant because he is probably the best player to come out of Terre Haute in some time. You can't lose those guys and we need, need, NEED bigs.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Just a quick update... Justin is up to 8 offers now. In addition to ISU, he has offers from Bradley, Iowa, Evansville, Southern Illinois, St. Louis, Miami (OH), Rice and William & Mary. He's also got some bigger schools requesting film and transcripts.


----------



## xfactor9600

Jason Svoboda said:


> Just a quick update... Justin is up to 8 offers now. In addition to ISU, he has offers from Bradley, Iowa, Evansville, Southern Illinois, St. Louis, Miami (OH), Rice and William & Mary. He's also got some bigger schools requesting film and transcripts.



Sounds like the interest is picking up on him again. He was a hot commodity about a year ago... then kind of fell off the radar of some of the programs that were chasing him.


----------



## Callmedoc

I see us getting this kid and if we dont, he better not go to another MVC school...


----------



## sycamorebacker

Seems like if he wanted to go to State he would have accepted already.  I'm not holding my breath.  All I care is that we get some good players including a good big.


----------



## Callmedoc

If I was him I would wait for the bigger schools to get back to me...just bein honest...


----------



## Eleven

Dgreenwell3 said:


> If I was him I would wait for the bigger schools to get back to me...just bein honest...



Good thing Tunnel didn't.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Dgreenwell3 said:


> If I was him I would wait for the bigger schools to get back to me...just bein honest...



The problem with that is that if the big schools aren't "sure" you might end up sitting on the bench.  I don't think I'd want to go where I was on their C list.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> The problem with that is that if the big schools aren't "sure" you might end up sitting on the bench.  I don't think I'd want to go where I was on their C list.



Put yourself in the shoes of a high school athlete and that's not really the case. You don't look at it like that, you see it as an opportunity to play for one of the best programs in the country and you don't consider yourself a C player or anything to that effect. You go in with the attitude that you are good enough to play on this team and are going to earn a spot. 

If you are a kid like me in Track (yes different) but had a pretty good high school career by state standards and don't even get a look from the IU's and PU's of the world then every time you can make them pay (they don't care, but you care) then you make emm pay. Make sure that they at the very least remember your name and they go home at night thinking man I feel like this kid has been at Indiana State forever, when is he going to graduate? 

Those bigger schools are even appealing to guys like myself who love Terre Haute and Indiana State. Hell Indiana State didn't even offer me money, again track is different. But I had to prove to my own school that I belonged, talk about running with a chip on your shoulder.


----------



## fan

From what I have heard we are not intrested anymore.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

fan said:


> From what I have heard we are not intrested anymore.


I've heard the opposite so I guess we'll see. 

That said, after having watched absolutely terrible low post basketball, I don't know how you can not be interested in a kid that is sitting in your back yard, almost has double digit offers with several big programs from the Big 10, ACC and Pac 10 interested and just finished up the season 3rd in scoring in the most competitive high school hoops conference in Indiana.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Just one thing about Gant's team you should know is, DEFENSE.  No matter what you say about North's team this year (them losing early in the state tournament and not scoring a ton of points) they played defense hard every game and that is a very good quality of their program because we know many teams do not worry about this part of their game.  Also, I don't see how you can say his team could not throw a post feed to him because he touched the ball in the post nearly every possesion.  Gant is a big time player and he is only going to get bigger and stronger.  Therefore, we need him!


----------



## Jim R

fan said:


> From what I have heard we are not intrested anymore.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

What? Lol.


----------



## dr. bucket

Morgan said:


> How in the world you get beat by Martinsville with Gant and Anderson inside is beyond me, either Gant aint as good as advertised or some coach should have done lost his job. What a joke, this year's North team only scored like 30 to 40 points a game, how do you do that with a big man like Gant who is getting looked at by major schools across the country? Turble man, just turble....




you speak so much but say so little. you really do have no understanding of the game of basketball.

they scored 50 points a game.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

dr. bucket said:


> you speak so much but say so little. you really do have no understanding of the game of basketball.
> 
> they scored 50 points a game.



Whatever you say Bucket...


----------



## Callmedoc

I would say against top comptition the pats really averaged in the 40s area....


----------



## dr. bucket

that's not what he said. you can look it up on john harrel's site

anyway i want the coaching genius to explain to me how you are going to maximize the use of a man on the low block with poor shooters on the wings, a point guard who doesn't have to be guarded and the man on the block being double teamed before any sagging off the passer (if he can make the pass) even starts. coach me up baby. now's your chance. put that money where the old mouth is.


----------



## Callmedoc

their shooting guard was pretty good am I not right?


----------



## Daveinth

dr. bucket said:


> you speak so much but say so little. you really do have no understanding of the game of basketball.
> 
> they scored 50 points a game.



I think what he was asking was how does this team score so little when you read his post I think the remark was more along the lines of how could this team only score LIKE 30 OR 40 points per game . It was a question not trying to provoke you into an argument . grow the hell up


----------



## Jim R

Daveinth said:


> I think what he was asking was how does this team score so little when you read his post I think the remark was more along the lines of how could this team only score LIKE 30 OR 40 points per game . It was a question not trying to provoke you into an argument . grow the hell up



How that happens is by controlling possessions.  It also happens by being a good defensive team and forcing their opponent to take time to score.  The game is not played to set number of possessions each game.  It's a time based game, so if TH North comes down and spends 20 seconds running their high post Flex in an effort to capitalize on North Central's aggressive defense and to shorten the game, it's going to lower the possession total.

As a whole, their guard play struggled, and most of the offense was run through their bigs, high feeding low, low feeding high.  Though out of necessity, it provides fewer looks to scout against.  Teams that pack in their defense can make it tough for TH North to get quick or clean scores, and to TH North's credit, they do a great job of making sure the right people take the right shot.


----------



## dr. bucket

Jim R said:


> How that happens is by controlling possessions.  It also happens by being a good defensive team and forcing their opponent to take time to score.  The game is not played to set number of possessions each game.  It's a time based game, so if TH North comes down and spends 20 seconds running their high post Flex in an effort to capitalize on North Central's aggressive defense and to shorten the game, it's going to lower the possession total.
> 
> As a whole, their guard play struggled, and most of the offense was run through their bigs, high feeding low, low feeding high.  Though out of necessity, it provides fewer looks to scout against.  Teams that pack in their defense can make it tough for TH North to get quick or clean scores, and to TH North's credit, they do a great job of making the right people take the right shot.




i fee like diogenes. at last someone who understands


----------



## dr. bucket

Dgreenwell3 said:


> their shooting guard was pretty good am I not right?



no


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Heard Justin had an excellent showing in the Indyball.com tourney. Scored 18 of his team's first 31 in the tournament semi. Speaking as a North Patriot alum, way to go Justin! I know he's out in the Pitt Jam Fest so I hope to find out how that is going soon.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Peegs had more nice words about Justin coming out of the Pitt Jam Fest. Said he has added good bulk which has translated to a better post game. Said he has a pretty jumper and puts the ball on the floor well for a kid his size.

http://hickoryhusker.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=1076140


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Besides the aforementioned Iowa offer, other offers have come from Bradley, Indiana State, St. Louis, Miami-Ohio, Rice, William Mary, Southern Illinois and Evansville. Other high majors that have shown interest include Stanford, Clemson and Virginia Tech.

http://hickoryhusker.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=1076899

Additionally, since this article came out, I believe interest has come from Ohio, Northern Iowa and a couple other schools.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Gant is a very skilled and efficient power forward. He has a high basketball IQ and plays with great energy and urgency on both ends of the floor. He can rim run or spot up in transition. Gant can finish with a clear path to the rim or hit the perimeter jumper where he is comfortable to about 18 feet but can hit an open three with needed time and space. Gant is a good ball handler for his size and an excellent passer. He also makes his presence felt on the glass by rebounding in his area defensively and sprinting from the perimeter or high post for offensive tip ins. Gant works to defend the low post and although he needs to add strength he gets the job done for his team on a consistent basis.

http://insider.espn.go.com/ncb/recruiting/tracker/player?recruitId=66831&season=2011


----------



## Proud To Be A Tree

Anything new on Gant, Jason? Where do the Sycamores stand?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Proud To Be A Tree said:


> Anything new on Gant, Jason? Where do the Sycamores stand?


 
"Offers and Interest from Indiana State, Evansville, Southern Illinois, Northern Iowa, Miami of Ohio, Ohio, Saint Louis, Notre Dame, Rice, Northwestern, Michigan, William & Mary, Virginia Tech, Wright State, Valpo, and several others," said coach Woelfle. "He has taken unofficial visits to Evansville, Southern Illinois, Indiana State, Ohio, Miami of Ohio, Northern Iowa, Michigan, Purdue, and Indiana."

This was from a recent Rivals article. Honestly, it appears Indiana State has not recruited Justin very hard from what I've been told.


----------



## Proud To Be A Tree

Jason Svoboda said:


> "Offers and Interest from Indiana State, Evansville, Southern Illinois, Northern Iowa, Miami of Ohio, Ohio, Saint Louis, Notre Dame, Rice, Northwestern, Michigan, William & Mary, Virginia Tech, Wright State, Valpo, and several others," said coach Woelfle. "He has taken unofficial visits to Evansville, Southern Illinois, Indiana State, Ohio, Miami of Ohio, Northern Iowa, Michigan, Purdue, and Indiana."
> 
> This was from a recent Rivals article. Honestly, it appears Indiana State has not recruited Justin very hard from what I've been told.


Another bummer. Does Little Eddie still post here? Does he know why Gant isn't being recruited? Does the staff just not think he is a good system fit?


----------



## Jim R

Jason Svoboda said:


> "Offers and Interest from Indiana State, Evansville, Southern Illinois, Northern Iowa, Miami of Ohio, Ohio, Saint Louis, Notre Dame, Rice, Northwestern, Michigan, William & Mary, Virginia Tech, Wright State, Valpo, and several others," said coach Woelfle. "He has taken unofficial visits to Evansville, Southern Illinois, Indiana State, Ohio, Miami of Ohio, Northern Iowa, Michigan, Purdue, and Indiana."
> 
> This was from a recent Rivals article. Honestly, it appears Indiana State has not recruited Justin very hard from what I've been told.



Indiana State is doing all they are allowed to do, and I know when this stuff gets posted it causes a he said/he said type of thing.  How about until or unless Justin, his father, or one of his coaches is quoted as saying that let's not speculate it.  It's truly not fair to either side.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jim R said:


> Indiana State is doing all they are allowed to do, and I know when this stuff gets posted it causes a he said/he said type of thing. How about until or unless Justin, his father, or one of his coaches is quoted as saying that let's not speculate it. It's truly not fair to either side.


My information comes from one of those three parties.


----------



## Jim R

Jason Svoboda said:


> My information comes from one of those three parties.



As I said, unless it's a quote, I don't think it does either side any good.  Many times a lot of stuff like this starts out misstated or embellished, and it quickly festers into fact as no one ever comes around to correct it.


----------



## Proud To Be A Tree

Whatever. I appreciate the information Jason. Being one of the first members on this site, I believe Justin's dad posts here. Can't remember what his handle was.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Proud To Be A Tree said:


> Whatever. I appreciate the information Jason. Being one of the first members on this site, I believe Justin's dad posts here. Can't remember what his handle was.


I see his point, but if I get information that I'm told I can share, I will. And yes, members of the Gant family do post here... we've got a lot of North Patriots running around this site! 

TH North FTW!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Here's an idea.  If the kid wants to come here (hope he does!), and there's an offer on the table - GO PUBLIC WITH AN ACCEPTANCE.  Yeah, it's kinda backhanded, but it's effective!!!:imslow:


----------



## Proud To Be A Tree

IndyTreeFan said:


> Here's an idea.  If the kid wants to come here (hope he does!), and there's an offer on the table - GO PUBLIC WITH AN ACCEPTANCE.  Yeah, it's kinda backhanded, but it's effective!!!:imslow:


Heck yah! Come on Justin, become a Sycamore already!
:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

FYI..............................

http://www.indystar.com/article/99999999/SPORTS0615/100430009


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Let's hope we beat the Bulldog's on this one!
:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## Title_BU

Sycamore Proud said:


> Let's hope we beat the Bulldog's on this one!
> :sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


Butler isn't really in this race.

Side note: That Star list of players that Butler is recruiting is embarrassingly incorrect/incomplete.


----------



## Proud To Be A Tree

Can we get a good bye smiley?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Gant was at today's press conference. Definitely a good sign.


----------



## Proud To Be A Tree

Jason Svoboda said:


> Gant was at today's press conference. Definitely a good sign.



GREAT TO HEAR! 

You just can't miss on a highly rated prospect this close to your campus. Wondering if it was McKenna who was trying to pass on him?


----------



## Jim R

Title_BU said:


> Butler isn't really in this race.
> 
> Side note: That Star list of players that Butler is recruiting is embarrassingly incorrect/incomplete.



They've been pretty involved for "isn't really in this race", but they have not offered.


----------



## Callmedoc

Anyone think that this greatly improves our chances with him? because if it does it really makes my thoughts on this hire alot better...All I would like to say is I hope the best for this kid...


----------



## Ong Hop

Our odds have improved with the COACHING change...and there has already been conversations between the parties.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Ong Hop said:


> Our odds have improved with the COACHING change...and there has already been conversations between the parties.


Per who?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Justin is at State today participating in the ISU Team Camp.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Justin is at State today participating in the ISU Team Camp.


Team did very well. They swept the competition beating Lawrence Central, Edinburgh and Decatur Central. Heard he kept 2012 offered prospect Jeremy Hollowell under wraps during their head-to-head.


----------



## Proud To Be A Tree

Jason Svoboda said:


> Team did very well. They swept the competition beating Lawrence Central, Edinburgh and Decatur Central. Heard he kept 2012 offered prospect Jeremy Hollowell under wraps during their head-to-head.



Is that Coach Lansing peeking in Gant's kitchen window?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbGnZ302QpY[/ame]


----------



## SycfromBirth

I would like to see more of those bunnies as throw-downs, especially against guys who are 6 inches shorter than him.


----------



## IndyHoops

SycfromBirth said:


> I would like to see more of those bunnies as throw-downs, especially against guys who are 6 inches shorter than him.


I think in these specific games Justin was nursing a sore shoulder. IIRC he was trying to avoid dunking so he wouldn't aggravate it at all. He's not the greatest athlete, but I think he's a better athlete than you're led to believe by the video.


----------



## landrus13

If ISU lets Gant get away, we might as well quit going after local talent, if we can't reel them in.


----------



## sycamorebacker

jlandrus23 said:


> If ISU lets Gant get away, we might as well quit going after local talent, if we can't reel them in.



Right.  We should let players like Odum and Mahurin go.  What?


----------



## Sam_is_the_man

IndyHoops said:


> I think in these specific games Justin was nursing a sore shoulder. IIRC he was trying to avoid dunking so he wouldn't aggravate it at all. He's not the greatest athlete, but I think he's a better athlete than you're led to believe by the video.




Looks in the video like he is wearing some sort of sleave, or brace. Any idea the level of injury?


----------



## BlueSycamore

jlandrus23 said:


> If ISU lets Gant get away, we might as well quit going after local talent, if we can't reel them in.



and you have to ask why none of your questions for the Coach were asked?

Review *all of your posts and see how many of them make any sense at all?*


----------



## landrus13

I don't really care what you think. If ISU can't get local talent, how do they expect to get people in the seats. They want to see the kids that they have watched growing up not some strangers.


----------



## 4Q_iu

jlandrus23 said:


> I don't really care what you think. If ISU can't get local talent, how do they expect to get people in the seats. *They want to see the kids that they have watched growing up not some strangers*.



That's why State average's ~4,500 folks per game??  They're watching strangers??  :krazy:

Guess that's why the HC wasn't SOLD OUT every night in the 1978-79 season, Larry, Brad, Steve, Carl etc were strangers.


----------



## landrus13

No those were not strangers, those were big name players in the state of Indiana in high school.


----------



## 4Q_iu

jlandrus23 said:


> No those were not strangers, those were big name players in the state of Indiana in high school.



So then the Wabash Valley locals WILL come see non-local kids play ball IF they're winning...

5 Rich Nemcek --  Hammond
10 Scott Turner -- Bedford
15 Dave McNelly -- Speedway
20 Bob Ritter --  Indianapolis
22 Carl Nicks -- Chicago, IL
23 Steve Reed -- Warsaw
24 Tom Crowder -- Cayuga
30 Bob Heaton -- Clay City
32 Eric Curry -- Chicago, IL
33 Larry Bird -- French Lick
40 Brad Miley -- Rushville
42 Alex Gilbert -- East St. Louis, MO
44 Leroy Staley -- Tampa, FL

I see 2 Wabash Valley natives...


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Remember your argument is with a 17 yr. old. whose sports & life experiences are very limited.  He basically doesn't know his a$$ from a hole in the ground.  Never have seen such stupid "shot from the hip" comments as those he puts in writing on a message board; not just once in awhile....................every time.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> *Remember your argument is with a 17 yr. old. whose sports & life experiences are very limited.*  He basically doesn't know his a$$ from a hole in the ground.  Never have seen such stupid "shot from the hip" comments as those he puts in writing on a message board; not just once in awhile....................every time.



I agree with the bold portion of your post.  The remainder of your post is a very harsh and is uncalled for.  Flame me if you wish.  A kid, who obviously loves the Sycamores, deserves better.
:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> Remember your argument is with a 17 yr. old. whose sports & life experiences are very limited.  He basically doesn't know his a$$ from a hole in the ground.  Never have seen such stupid "shot from the hip" comments as those he puts in writing on a message board; not just once in awhile....................every time.



Wow... Relax TreeFan, take it easy on him. Try to be a little more civil. Last time I checked Landrus is a pretty big ISU fan, yeah maybe you and other people don't agree with what he has to say or don't like the way he words things but that was just harsh dude.

I am not really sure what makes you think you have the right to go around talking to people like that on this message board but it's wrong. Everyone around these parts happens to be a Sycamore fan. Sure many of us don't see eye to eye on certain topics, but very rarely do we drop this kind of vulgarity to one another like you do on a regular basis.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I somehow missed this. Yeah, folks need to give Justin a break. He's still young and still has time to refine his sports knowledge. Let's get back on the subject at hand, which is Justin Gant fellas.


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

O.K. maybe I was a bit harsh on the kid but he got a bit testy a few posts back. I am really concerned that Morgan of all posters on the board could check anyone when it comes to offending someone.  He is the Master........................baiter!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Their is a difference between what I do (stir the pot on occasion) and personally calling people names and cursing directly at people. I don't act in that matter - I don't post in a manor to belittle anyone like you continue to do on a regular basis. 

So you can do one of two things - add me to your ignore list and you wont have to worry about it or take it up with Boda. Because you are one of maybe 2 or 3 people on this forum that has a problem with me, so I suggest you maybe consider blocking me or tuning me out. 

Have a great day friend!


----------



## Callmedoc

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> O.K. maybe I was a bit harsh on the kid but he got a bit testy a few posts back. I am really concerned that Morgan of all posters on the board could check anyone when it comes to offending someone.  He is the Master........................baiter!



Tree fan...no matter how testy....I think if you are calling someone out for their age, I think maybe you should act like the more mature person which you clearly werent....


----------



## Little Eddie

jlandrus11 said:


> I don't really care what you think. If ISU can't get local talent, how do they expect to get people in the seats. They want to see the kids that they have watched growing up not some strangers.



I don't understand this post at all...you currently have RJ, two Jakes, two Eitels on the team...all basically from the area but you think losing out on Gant would have a huge impact on ISU and their attendance? It's like you're calling out ISU for not recruiting the locals when a 1/3 of the team is from w/in 45 minutes of TH (I may be off a little but I'm not from the area).


----------



## Proud To Be A Tree

Little Eddie said:


> I don't understand this post at all...you currently have RJ, two Jakes, two Eitels on the team...all basically from the area but you think losing out on Gant would have a huge impact on ISU and their attendance? It's like you're calling out ISU for not recruiting the locals when a 1/3 of the team is from w/in 45 minutes of TH (I may be off a little but I'm not from the area).



I don't agree with this thought, but only Kitchell could claim anywhere near the offers Gant has. I'd say the fact he's 6'8" also should be a pretty big consideration since our post play on your brother's watch was pretty bad. I know it wasn't his style, but even the Creighton teams had several guys that could do damage down low.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Little Eddie said:


> I don't understand this post at all...you currently have RJ, two Jakes, two Eitels on the team...all basically from the area but you think losing out on Gant would have a huge impact on ISU and their attendance? It's like you're calling out ISU for not recruiting the locals when a 1/3 of the team is from w/in 45 minutes of TH (I may be off a little but I'm not from the area).



You're right.  It was a silly post.  When someone says something like that, I try to ignore it.

We don't need Gant in particular.  We need good players, whoever they are.


----------



## Callmedoc

I think he was saying that if we lose out on a talent like that in our own backyard it would be quite a loss....


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I echo what P2BAT and Greenie said. Based on offers, I'm not sure anyone else on our roster save for Jake Kelly had more quality offers coming out of high school. 

Justin probably wasn't a good fit in McKenna's system compared to the other PF offers we had out there. However, in Lansing's system, I think Gant is much more attractive. Guess time will tell... everything I'm hearing these days state Lansing is interested and it's being reciprocated.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Just got word that Justin was offered by Creighton today.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Jason Svoboda said:


> Just got word that Justin was offered by Creighton today.



It would truly hurt to see him go to Creighton.  And I also believe Justin would do well as a Sycamore!
:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## SycamoreFBGM

Jason Svoboda said:


> Just got word that Justin was offered by Creighton today.



Could a kid from Terre Haute really attend Creighton?  I thought that was against the law.


----------



## Little Eddie

I believe CU has 6 scholies to fill next season so they need to offer as many kids as possible. In terms of similar position, they lose Korver and Harriman at the 4, Lawson at the 5 and Wayne Runnels at the 4/5 after this season.

My guess is that he'd see a decent amount of time early at CU if he's able to spell the 4 and the 5 off the bench (CU will still have Wragge at the 4 and Echinique at the 5...with Wragge being the only question mark as he's shown he's not much more than a shooter thus far). They also have newbies Will Artino (4/5) and Doug McDermott (4) though as well. Artino will likely redshirt due to skinny frame and CU having Lawson and Echinique at the 5.

Don't be surprised to see CU try and land other ISU targets next year due to the amount of graduating CU players for this season.


----------



## BankShot

Little Eddie said:


> Don't be surprised to see CU try and land other ISU targets next year due to the amount of graduating CU players for this season.



Hasn't Creighton already offered the 6'7" Smith kid from Sullivan? Just curious...why is Creighton now heavily recruiting the Wabash Valley? The trend seemingly parallels K-Mac's short coaching tenure @ ISU.


----------



## BlueSycamore

Believe you are mistaken on Smith being offered by Creighton.  Altman & Co. had offered an Indiana player (Tyler Greathouse) from over around Columbus I think; not exactly the Wabash Valley?   McDermott seems to recruit similar to Crean at IU......offer the world and pimp them all.............only so much room on the actual roster though.


----------



## Jim R

BankShot said:


> Hasn't Creighton already offered the 6'7" Smith kid from Sullivan? Just curious...why is Creighton now heavily recruiting the Wabash Valley? The trend seemingly parallels K-Mac's short coaching tenure @ ISU.



They hired Steve Merfeld as an assistant.  As it relates to Gant, he called in Gant's first offer back as a freshman after the Pitt Jamfest.  It was well before Jim Les was ready to get involved with the class of 2011, but I know Merfeld wanted Creighton to be on the board before July.


----------



## Little Eddie

Interesting info...didn't know that about Merfeld. Hopefully Gant will want to be closer to home...Omaha is a 9 hour drive away from TH.


----------



## landrus13

According to Rivals.com, Gant has high interest in IU and Xavier.


http://rivals.yahoo.com/hickoryhusker/basketball/recruiting/player-Justin-Gant-84522#college_choices


----------



## Jason Svoboda

jlandrus11 said:


> According to Rivals.com, Gant has high interest in IU and Xavier.
> 
> 
> http://rivals.yahoo.com/hickoryhusker/basketball/recruiting/player-Justin-Gant-84522#college_choices


His Rivals profile is not accurate.


----------



## Little Eddie

Jason Svoboda said:


> His Rivals profile is not accurate.



Yeah...kinda odd as it says they have high interest but they haven't offered him yet. If you hit "Show More" you can see Indy St, Bradley and Iowa are the teams that have offered (at least those of whom are on the list).


----------



## Jason Svoboda

> Terre Haute North's Justin Gant (2011) is going to make someone a good post player. Has a number of mid-major coaches looking at him now.


http://twitter.com/star_recruits


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Pretty good article on IndyStar about Justin's recruitment. You may want to check it out. His team won their pool at the Hoosier Shootout and played last night at 8:45pm. Haven't heard if they won to advance further. If so, they'd play tomorrow at 11:45am.

http://blogs.indystar.com/recruitingcentral/2010/07/gant-has-new-of.html


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Went and watched Justin this morning at the Hoosier Shootout. They played Progeny and Justin had a solid all-around game. Unlike most AAU teams, Justin does a great job screening and doing the little things to help his team win. Definitely would be a welcomed addition to this Sycamore roster.

If they win their 4:45 game, I may head back out to watch the evening game.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Another thing I noticed that I forgot to mention about Justin at his AAU game... I see him as a glue guy. When he wasn't on the floor, he was always the first off the bench to jump up and give his teammates five when they came over. I liken this a lot how everyone on the Celtics run over to pickup a teammate that has hit the floor when fouled.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Justin Gant has chosen to continue his basketball career as a Sycamore. Gant chose Indiana State over Bradley, Creighton, Duquesne, Evansville, Miami (Ohio), Rice, Saint Louis, Southern Illinois, William & Mary and Wright State. Additionally, look forward to a new One-on-One with Justin that discusses his decision and other topics that have shaped his basketball life.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Morgan said:


> ITF I would imagine he is very interested in Indiana State. I don't have any factual information. But common sense would suggest that he will give us a pretty good look.
> 
> Sells:
> Local recruiting efforts (Playing with guys he already knows very well)
> Playing Time (He will have the oppertunity to play right away)
> Close to Home (He goes to all ISU home games)
> MVC Conf. (About as good of College Hoops Conf. as he will be able to play in)
> 
> I have a good feeling about this...



Still have a good feeling about this.... Good to see you are a Sycamore kid. When in doubt, always go with common sense and don't let those who talked the kid up going elsewhere steer you wrong!


----------



## IndyHoops

Wow congrats on the pick up. Big time steal.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Morgan said:


> What is with all the X love on a sycamorehoops board? I am not sure that I get this. If you want good news via Justin Gant @ X then go post that shit some place else. Because their is no room for it over here. Now I played nice with this for long enough. But you people need to step up and realize a few things.
> 
> 1. He is a local kid from Terre Haute. He has grown up watching Indiana State Basketball. Has not grown up watching X.
> 
> 2. Last season he sat right behind the Eitles all year and I am sure he noticed the amount of people comming up to them at half time wishing them the best and congrats all around. Trust me for a kid his age that is an appealing thing.
> 
> 3. We have a huge amount of local flavor right now. We have Jake Kelly - Jake Odum - Harry Marshall - Eitles - RJ. We have more local tallent than any other team in the country right now. And if it works out then it is a HUGE selling point.
> 
> 4. The local media has already taken a likeing to the kid. He already has a big following here in TH. He will have to establish that any place else.
> 
> So if you all want him to go to X so bad then that's fine with me. But post it some place else. Because last time I checked we could use some good news via PF as well. I don't think you were suggesting that you would rather see Gant go to X but I am just saying that I think hes comming to ISU and you should think that way as well... lol



And finally to those of you who thought that he might go to Xavier or any place else in the country over Indiana State - wake the heck up! This is a Sycamores message board and we talk Sycamore hoops around here - why anyone thought Gant was not coming to Indiana State in the first place is beyond me. I rest on that note!:sycamores:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

There were some nice things said about Justin on Twitter. I've retweeted them all, so check it out.

http://www.twitter.com/sycamorepride


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Morgan said:


> And finally to those of you who thought that he might go to Xavier or any place else in the country over Indiana State - wake the heck up! This is a Sycamores message board and we talk Sycamore hoops around here - why anyone thought Gant was not coming to Indiana State in the first place is beyond me. I rest on that note!:sycamores:


 
Because if certain things happened, he would have been a Musketeer. Justin attended several Xavier games and was high on them. Their loss is definitely our gain and Lansing made up a lot of ground since his hiring.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

http://blogs.indystar.com/recruitingcentral/2010/07/gant-talks-indi.html

Gant talks Indiana State Commitment


----------



## Jason Svoboda

A blurb on Justin over at Trevor's site:

http://inbasketballsource.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=196:ibca-top-100-workout&catid=148:ibca-top-100-workout&Itemid=170


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I know these ratings don't really mean too much, but Justin's _rating has been raised by ESPN.com_.  With a rating of 91, he is the MVC's highest rated recruit!!!

We can't let this spawn unreasonable expectations for Justin, but it's nice to see our prize recruit get some love!!!

:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## sycamorefaithful98

Terre Haute North has all the pieces to win the state championship.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorefaithful98 said:


> Terre Haute North has all the pieces to win the state championship.



Really? I am somewhat taken back by this... Please explain? You can't just leave it at that - tell us why? I can't really argue with you until that point. We all LOVE the fact that Justin is a Sycamore - but a State Championship? You gotta be kidding me right? How do they have good enough guard play to win a state championship? Much like the MVC and the NCAA Tourney, guard play rules all - even if you have a good big man like Oden or Zeller you have to be able to support them with good guards and North (last time I checked) has very average guards.

I mean this ought to be good... Don't take my comments the wrong way, I am really interested to hear why you think that. It's such a strong statement "all the pieces to win the state championship" really? I don't know what gives you the right to make a statement like that at this point... Very curiously awaiting your response.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Morgan said:


> I don't know what gives you the right to make a statement like that at this point... .



Welll for one thing he has every right to make that statement.  But I do understand what you are saying Morgan.  Justin is very good but just because North has him doesn't give them the state championship all of the sudden.  They will obviously be a very good team again this season, but lets not just give a free pass to the ship here.  Lol.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Ok ok ok - you do have the right, I should have worded that differently... Bur seriously man? That aint right? The State Title, already? Really...


Is that better? Used the word "right" in a different context for those watching at home...


----------



## sycamorebacker

I'll bet they don't finish much better than the top half of the MIC.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

In high school basketball it doesn't really matter where you finish in the conference, just the state tournament.


----------



## Little Eddie

IndyTreeFan said:


> I know these ratings don't really mean too much, but Justin's _rating has been raised by ESPN.com_.  With a rating of 91, he is the MVC's highest rated recruit!!!
> 
> We can't let this spawn unreasonable expectations for Justin, but it's nice to see our prize recruit get some love!!!
> 
> :sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:



Kind of rare that a commit to a Valley team's stock raises after commitment...normally that is like the kiss of death (they'll go from a 3 star to a 2...etc). So this is rare and nice to see...


----------



## dr. bucket

considering it's the mic that would be pretty good. isn't the defending state champ from the mic and didn't they finish second in the conference last year? doesn't the conference have four players in the nba?


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

dr. bucket said:


> considering it's the mic that would be pretty good. isn't the defending state champ from the mic and didn't they finish second in the conference last year? doesn't the conference have four players in the nba?



North Central (Indianapolis) won State last season. Center Grove actually won the conference, but lost in their first game of sectionals.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Little Eddie said:


> Kind of rare that a commit to a Valley team's stock raises after commitment...normally that is like the kiss of death (they'll go from a 3 star to a 2...etc). So this is rare and nice to see...



You are exactly right, LE.  I was expecting him to drop after comitting to us, but obviously someone at the scouting service missed that.  Or thought he comitted to Iowa State - at least they're Big 12, right???


----------



## dr. bucket

isn't that what i said. and north was the only team to beat center grove in conference play.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Do  you remember how they finished in the conference or how they did against North Central?
What was their overall record last year?


----------



## dr. bucket

yeah they lost to north central in indy. in that game north central shot 30 free throws to north's zero. even the indy star took notice of that very strange statistic. you can look up the rest of the info you seek on john harrel's indiana high school basketball site.


----------



## mohoops247

sycamorebacker said:


> Do  you remember how they finished in the conference or how they did against North Central?
> What was their overall record last year?



Terre Haute North was 17-7 last season and got upset in the second round of Sectionals.  They finished 3-4 in conference play and were beat at North Central 41-60.  However, from what I've heard North was in the game to start the 4th.  One of the 3 conference wins was a convincing one over conference champion Center Grove toward the end of season.

As for this coming season, if the results from this summer have any meaning North will be a very tough team to play.  In 30-some games all summer North only suffered 3 losses - by 8 at Avon, a team with multiple D1 signees; and single digit losses to a good Louisville team and good Cincinnati team.  

The team does lose an inside presence with the graduation of Thomas Anderson (Olney Central JC) and loses two very good athletes, competitors, and lock-down defenders in Chris O'Leary (redshirt quarterback for the ISU football team) and Andrew Guaer (Vincennes University baseball).  

However, there is still plenty of talent to go around (and don't forget, North's JV team won the MIC last year):
- Obviously, we all know what *Justin Gant *can do.

- Point Guard play has been a question mark the last few years; however, Senior *Chase Jones* will be running the point for the 4th year and showed vast improvement last year over his first two years on the varsity.  Senior *Tommie Bolden * led the JV team in assists and steals last year and came on strong for the varsity team the second half of last season, earning significant minutes for the team.

- An abundance of shooters will live on the perimeter for North this year.  Junior *Ross Sponsler* and Senior *Logan Shipley* split starting duties last year and both return.  Sponsler had a strong summer in AAU and drew some recognition for his shooting ability; if the kid's on his is hard to stop.  Shipley had some huge games scoring wise for North last year (i.e. 25+ at Vincennes), and other games he disappeared.  As a senior I look for him to be more consistent.  6'5" Senior *Jake Newton *gives the team another outside threat off the bench.  He is a tall, athletic guard with a nice stroke.

- 6'7" Junior *Matt O'Leary* should pick up some of the scoring lost to graduation.  He was the leader scorer, rebounder, and shot blocker on the JV team last season and saw limited varsity minutes.  However, he started every game for the team this summer, leading them in scoring multiple times.  After a strong summer in AAU he has attracted interest from a host of D1 schools, notably Evansville (invited to their Elite camp) and Ball State (who will be attending North's open gym tomorrow to watch him play).

- As has been discussed in other threads, 6'5" Sophomore *Calvin Blank* is a physical specimen.  He will fill the void that Anderson is leaving under the basket with his physical play.  Calvin is a talented player and is consider by many to be a Top 20 recruit in the state.

- Other potential contributors:
- Senior *Daniel Gabbard* and Sophomore *Sydney Moore*: Both great athletes and have been discussed in a few threads on the Sycamore Football forum
- Senior *Kalen Alexander*: Another athlete with some shooting ability
- Sophomore *Nate Jahn*: Started at PG on last year's JV team as a freshman.  True competitor, leader, and point guard.  Size and quickness could be an issue, but I think he could provide some valuable minutes in a backup role (and with his work ethic I wouldn't doubt that he has worked to improve his quickness).
-Sophomore *AJ Grady*: Big, athletic body (6'2" - 262 lbs.) that could fill in if Gant, Blank, or O'Leary get in foul trouble.

I may be missing some of the other sophomores and I'm not sure if there are any incoming freshmen that could contribute, but based on the above I feel that North will be very formidable this season and could make a deep run in the state tournament.


----------



## Gotta Hav

mohoops247 said:


> Terre Haute North was 17-7 last season and got upset in the second round of Sectionals.  They finished 3-4 in conference play and were beat at North Central 41-60.  However, from what I've heard North was in the game to start the 4th.  One of the 3 conference wins was a convincing one over conference champion Center Grove toward the end of season.
> 
> As for this coming season, if the results from this summer have any meaning North will be a very tough team to play.  In 30-some games all summer North only suffered 3 losses - by 8 at Avon, a team with multiple D1 signees; and single digit losses to a good Louisville team and good Cincinnati team.
> 
> The team does lose an inside presence with the graduation of Thomas Anderson (Olney Central JC) and loses two very good athletes, competitors, and lock-down defenders in Chris O'Leary (redshirt quarterback for the ISU football team) and Andrew Guaer (Vincennes University baseball).
> 
> However, there is still plenty of talent to go around (and don't forget, North's JV team won the MIC last year):
> - Obviously, we all know what *Justin Gant *can do.
> 
> - Point Guard play has been a question mark the last few years; however, Senior *Chase Jones* will be running the point for the 4th year and showed vast improvement last year over his first two years on the varsity.  Senior *Tommie Bolden * led the JV team in assists and steals last year and came on strong for the varsity team the second half of last season, earning significant minutes for the team.
> 
> - An abundance of shooters will live on the perimeter for North this year.  Junior *Ross Sponsler* and Senior *Logan Shipley* split starting duties last year and both return.  Sponsler had a strong summer in AAU and drew some recognition for his shooting ability; if the kid's on his is hard to stop.  Shipley had some huge games scoring wise for North last year (i.e. 25+ at Vincennes), and other games he disappeared.  As a senior I look for him to be more consistent.  6'5" Senior *Jake Newton *gives the team another outside threat off the bench.  He is a tall, athletic guard with a nice stroke.
> 
> - 6'7" Junior *Matt O'Leary* should pick up some of the scoring lost to graduation.  He was the leader scorer, rebounder, and shot blocker on the JV team last season and saw limited varsity minutes.  However, he started every game for the team this summer, leading them in scoring multiple times.  After a strong summer in AAU he has attracted interest from a host of D1 schools, notably Evansville (invited to their Elite camp) and Ball State (who will be attending North's open gym tomorrow to watch him play).
> 
> - As has been discussed in other threads, 6'5" Sophomore *Calvin Blank* is a physical specimen.  He will fill the void that Anderson is leaving under the basket with his physical play.  Calvin is a talented player and is consider by many to be a Top 20 recruit in the state.
> 
> - Other potential contributors:
> - Senior *Daniel Gabbard* and Sophomore *Sydney Moore*: Both great athletes and have been discussed in a few threads on the Sycamore Football forum
> - Senior *Kalen Alexander*: Another athlete with some shooting ability
> - Sophomore *Nate Jahn*: Started at PG on last year's JV team as a freshman.  True competitor, leader, and point guard.  Size and quickness could be an issue, but I think he could provide some valuable minutes in a backup role (and with his work ethic I wouldn't doubt that he has worked to improve his quickness).
> -Sophomore *AJ Grady*: Big, athletic body (6'2" - 262 lbs.) that could fill in if Gant, Blank, or O'Leary get in foul trouble.
> 
> I may be missing some of the other sophomores and I'm not sure if there are any incoming freshmen that could contribute, but based on the above I feel that North will be very formidable this season and could make a deep run in the state tournament.



Word homie, but can THN beat Sullivan in the Wabash Valley Tournament this year.   That's the question.   If they can get by Sullivan, then North has a great team.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

North had a great year last season and I really think their season slowed down after the lose to Sullivan.  They still had a great season last year and I am expecting another good season out of them again this year!


----------



## mohoops247

Gotta Hav said:


> Word homie, but can THN beat Sullivan in the Wabash Valley Tournament this year.   That's the question.   If they can get by Sullivan, then North has a great team.



Sullivan has a very good team as well and obviously North had problems with them last year.  However, I do think North will be a better team this year than last.  Either way, the potential matchup is one I am definitely looking forward to.  The atmosphere last year was amazing.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

That atmosphere practically killed their season too, not literaly but you know.  Lol.  I think North's student section almost gave up on them after that game.  They didn't actually give up on them, but there was not as many students at their games after this game and I think their was a little passion and emotion lost after it.  They put so much into that game and you are right it was a great atmosphere, probably the best I have ever seen at a high school basketball game!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Ranked 7th on the newly updated IndyStar 2011 rankings:

http://blogs.indystar.com/recruitingcentral/2010/10/19/teague-dawson-zeller-top-new-2011-rankings/


----------



## sycamorebacker

They may develop but I think Dawson and Chandler are over-rated.  Griffin ahead of Jones and we offered Jones?  Griffin is local, though.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Hearing he will sign his LOI on Friday at North. Congrats Justin!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Welcome to the family, Justin.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Welcome aboard, Justin!  It's a great time to be a Sycamore!!!

:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## landrus13

Welcome to the family, Justin!!:sycamores:


----------



## SycfromBirth

Gant had 17 points and 11 rebounds in a THN victory last night.

http://tribstar.com/sports/x20126305/North-brings-energy-in-opener-rolls-past-Evansville-Central-73-45


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycfromBirth said:


> Gant had 17 points and 11 rebounds in a THN victory last night.
> 
> http://tribstar.com/sports/x2012630...in-opener-rolls-past-Evansville-Central-73-45


Also some detailed analysis here:

http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?t=7803


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Justin had 19 points and 8 rebounds tonight. He also suffered a broken nose in the first half but scored 15 points after it occurred.


----------



## Bally #50

I *LOVE* toughness. Way to go, JG~ Glad to have you as a TREE~


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Bally #44 said:


> I *LOVE* toughness. Way to go, JG~ Glad to have you as a TREE~



You beat me to it 44.  Well said!  Looking forward to seeing Justin in a Sycamores uniform.
:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## True Blue

Not his best game last night, but he showed some real toughness!  Can't wait to see him at ISU.


----------



## Patriot_Sycamore

http://www.wthitv.com/dpp/sports/high_school/jim-jones-honored-at-terre-haute-north


:sycamores:  :sycamores:      :sycamores:    :sycamores:


----------



## sycamorefaithful98

Enjoyed watching him in the classic. Didn't force anything. Made excellent passes. Guarded well.


----------



## Southgrad07

Him vs. Rhett will be a true test for Gant. Will be the first time this year he is not being doubled by opponents. I will say watching him vs South and Bloomington South he was not too impressive. I see the potential. He can handle the ball, makes good passes, and is quick but he has been extremly soft. Especially against B South they beat him up all night and stripped the ball from him numerous times. He needs to add some serious strength but if he does watch out MVC.


----------



## hans1950

Tonight will be a good test.Smith got in his head last year and Justin lost his composure.I've heard that has been a problem in other games as well but have not seen it myself.Justin has good skills but definitely will need a lot more strength in the MVC.Smith seems to have a nasty streak in him so it should be a great match-up.


----------



## True Blue

hans1950 said:


> Tonight will be a good test.Smith got in his head last year and Justin lost his composure.I've heard that has been a problem in other games as well but have not seen it myself.Justin has good skills but definitely will need a lot more strength in the MVC.Smith seems to have a nasty streak in him so it should be a great match-up.



If its to happen, it will be tomorrow though.  North has Marshall tonight and Sullivan has West Vigo.  I get the feeling WV might upset Sullivan.  I don't know why just a hunch.


----------



## Southgrad07

True Blue said:


> If its to happen, it will be tomorrow though.  North has Marshall tonight and Sullivan has West Vigo.  I get the feeling WV might upset Sullivan.  I don't know why just a hunch.



Good Call, was looking ahead. I think Sullivan wins but I do think it will be close tonight. North should blow out Marshall. If it happens tommorrow it will be a big time showcase game for both Gant and Smith


----------



## True Blue

Southgrad07 said:


> Good Call, was looking ahead. I think Sullivan wins but I do think it will be close tonight. North should blow out Marshall. If it happens tommorrow it will be a big time showcase game for both Gant and Smith



Agreed.  I think Hauser, West, Thornton,  and Crowther could cause problems for Sullivan. I should say I feel WV may pull upset but Sullivan may pound them.  We just haven't seen an upset yet and I think this is the best chance.

Also, Casey just beat Linton in 2 ot,  91-87.


----------



## True Blue

True Blue said:


> Agreed.  I think Hauser, West, Thornton,  and Crowther could cause problems for Sullivan. I should say I feel WV may pull upset but Sullivan may pound them.  We just haven't seen an upset yet and I think this is the best chance.
> 
> Also, Casey just beat Linton in 2 ot,  91-87.



Well I almost had it.  Sullivan won in OT.  North destroyed Marshall by 30+ and north looks 15-20 pts. better than Sullivan if u ask me.


----------



## mohoops247

Gant scored his 1,000th point tonight against Marshall. Should be a good one against Sullivan tomorrow night.


----------



## Patriot_Sycamore

http://www.wthitv.com/dpp/sports/pizza_hut_classic/day-2-at-the-wabash-valley-classic


----------



## landrus13

We were so close to beating Sullivan. We were up by 3 with 12 seconds left, and we fould Smith on a layup. And then we lost Scotty West in this game also. He suffered a deep thigh bruise that kept him out of our Marshall game.

Gant didn't do much last night, as he was in foul trouble.


----------



## True Blue

jlandrus23 said:


> We were so close to beating Sullivan. We were up by 3 with 12 seconds left, and we fould Smith on a layup. And then we lost Scotty West in this game also. He suffered a deep thigh bruise that kept him out of our Marshall game.
> 
> Gant didn't do much last night, as he was in foul trouble.



Yes you were.  I couldn't tell if it was tipped or not, but Smith should have been called for traveling on that 3 point play.  He caught his own shot and it hadn't hit rim.

Gant is dealing with being double teamed and needs to adjust to it and the physical play that teams are throwing at him.  He needs to bulk up, get tougher, and work on his post game.  He spins left into double teams and tries to square up.  He needs to half spin and shoot a jump hook.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkxljWledd8[/ame]

23 points, 16 boards last night. North is now 11-1 and ranked 9th in the state.


----------



## give me heart

Conrats to Mr. Gant and continued success in his teams run through the state tournament.  Indiana State adds to its list another quality recruit!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Been told that Justin was nominated as a McDonald's All-American. Congrats to Justin and family on the nomination!


----------



## sycamorebacker

I saw Mr. Gant play against Warren Central last night. He had a very nice game.  2-3 blocks, 2 dunks, guessing about 18 pts.  One 3fg and the rest he drove or moved inside for the bucket.  Missed very few.  Nice touch.  He's going to look good in blue. 
Warren had a 6'8" and a coupe of 6'6", one of which is comitted to IU.  WC won by 3.  It was basically Gant against WC.  I was not impressed with the THN team, but I don't see many HS games.

(I guess he had 25 pts)


----------



## True Blue

sycamorebacker said:


> I saw Mr. Gant play against Warren Central last night. He had a very nice game.  2-3 blocks, 2 dunks, guessing about 18 pts.  One 3fg and the rest he drove or moved inside for the bucket.  Missed very few.  Nice touch.  He's going to look good in blue.
> Warren had a 6'8" and a coupe of 6'6", one of which is comitted to IU.  WC won by 3.  It was basically Gant against WC.  I was not impressed with the THN team, but I don't see many HS games.
> 
> (I guess he had 25 pts)



From the looks of it, North didn't play very well last night.  Apparently their bus was late, and the flu went through them this  week and one starter missed the game due to the flu


----------



## sycamorebacker

True Blue said:


> From the looks of it, North didn't play very well last night.  Apparently their bus was late, and the flu went through them this  week and one starter missed the game due to the flu



Too bad.  That was a game they could have won.  WC's a pretty athletic team.  Greg Graham is coaching there and they play good ball.


----------



## Bones

Nice to see Gant have a good game against a quality team.  Looking forward to se if he plays the 3 or 4 next year.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Bones said:


> Nice to see Gant have a good game against a quality team.  Looking forward to se if he plays the 3 or 4 next year.



You have a long wait.  No way is he a 3 and no way he plays 3 for us.

And he may not play much next year.


----------



## bluestreak

sycamorebacker said:


> You have a long wait.  No way is he a 3 and no way he plays 3 for us.
> 
> And he may not play much next year.



Why do you think He won't play next year?


----------



## sycamorebacker

bluestreak said:


> Why do you think He won't play next year?



Walker and Richard are starting at 4-5.  He has KD with 3 yrs exp, RJ with 2 yrs exp and Kitchell 1 yr of exp ahead of him.  I don't see where the minutes would come from.  His natural position is 4 and we will have depth with experience there.  

He's not going to be a better 3 than Lathan, or maybe KD or Smith or Printy.

This is just my opinion.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Dude but I'd play with this lineup for 3 years.

PG Odum 
SG Steve 
SF RJ 
PF Gant 
C Kitchell 

Then you add K. Smith to the mix and R. Smith - watch out! I mean seriously watch out!


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Dude but I'd play with this lineup for 3 years.
> 
> PG Odum
> SG Steve
> SF RJ
> PF Gant
> C Kitchell
> 
> Then you add K. Smith to the mix and R. Smith - watch out! I mean seriously watch out!



A lot of talent.  I'm going to say, though, that RJ's foot speed will keep him at 4-5.  I think Smith or another shooting recruit will be at the 3.  
Do you think KD can start at 3 is SR year?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> A lot of talent.  I'm going to say, though, that RJ's foot speed will keep him at 4-5.  I think Smith or another shooting recruit will be at the 3.
> Do you think KD can start at 3 is SR year?



Yeah possibly - I mean he plays a 3-4 combo now as it is. I would say that the expectation is that he will start at the 3 by his SR. year, you would hope that to be the case.

Do you worry that his development is similar to that of one Isiah Martin? I guess Koang never got the hype that Martin got, expectations were very high for Martin and not that he has played bad. He has been a fantastic rebounder and shot blocker his entire career. 

The big thing with Koang for me is his ball handling. You got to handle it a little bit to play the 3, especially big minutes. He doesn't handle the ball very well - travels frequently and he is not that strong of passer. I think Koang could be a pretty big scorer for us, we are going to need someone to be a scorer for us in the next couple of years and he could be that guy.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Yeah possibly - I mean he plays a 3-4 combo now as it is. I would say that the expectation is that he will start at the 3 by his SR. year, you would hope that to be the case.
> 
> Do you worry that his development is similar to that of one Isiah Martin? I guess Koang never got the hype that Martin got, expectations were very high for Martin and not that he has played bad. He has been a fantastic rebounder and shot blocker his entire career.
> 
> The big thing with Koang for me is his ball handling. You got to handle it a little bit to play the 3, especially big minutes. He doesn't handle the ball very well - travels frequently and he is not that strong of passer. I think Koang could be a pretty big scorer for us, we are going to need someone to be a scorer for us in the next couple of years and he could be that guy.



Yes, perimeter handling and passing is a question for him.  He may play the 4.  But I love to watch him.  He looks like he's on a pogo stick out there.  I think he could easily get 8-12 reb with some minutes and get putbacks and make a few 3's.  I think we are going to see a lot out of him in the next 2 years.  I think he's pretty darn agile and quick for 6'9".


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Dude but I'd play with this lineup for 3 years.
> 
> PG Odum
> SG Steve
> SF RJ
> PF Gant
> C Kitchell
> 
> Then you add K. Smith to the mix and R. Smith - watch out! I mean seriously watch out!



Can Carter and Richard change their names and come back?


----------



## hans1950

From recent history does anyone think Justin will redshirt next season?With Walker,Mahurin,Richard and Kitchell available his minutes might be limited.Watching him I feel he would benefit just like Mahurin from a year of weight training and practice at the college level.If however he comes to practice and tears things up i would be glad to have him play next season.Also if there is room at the 3 he doesn't have to be so strong,I don't feel he's such a bad ball handler and does a good job passing too.Like every other player he will find his place eventually.


----------



## sycamorebacker

hans1950 said:


> From recent history does anyone think Justin will redshirt next season?With Walker,Mahurin,Richard and Kitchell available his minutes might be limited.Watching him I feel he would benefit just like Mahurin from a year of weight training and practice at the college level.If however he comes to practice and tears things up i would be glad to have him play next season.Also if there is room at the 3 he doesn't have to be so strong,I don't feel he's such a bad ball handler and does a good job passing too.Like every other player he will find his place eventually.



Others can say what they are thinking, but in my opinion:

He will redshirt.
*He will seldom play 3.

*We'll have Odum, McWhorter, Smith, Brown and 3-4 more perimeter recruits by 2013.  I hope we have at least 2 good wings.  RJ might even play 3 before Gant, depending on the matchup.


----------



## Patriot_Sycamore

The redshirt stuff will work itself out. Gant obviously will have to get stronger, Ill put my faith in the coaches to not put any player out there who cant contribute. Walker, Richard, Carter, Mahurin and Kitchell sounds like a nice deep frontline.


This is on Justin's Rivals acct

http://rivals.yahoo.com/video/recru...ral-1033387;_ylt=Amko8znUjLxP6Bv5q_yQ4mnWO5B4


----------



## TreeTop

Patriot_Sycamore said:


> Walker, Richard, Carter, Mahurin and Kitchell sounds like a nice deep frontline.



Minus Carter...graduating.


----------



## Patriot_Sycamore

Oops, meant to take him out of my reply


----------



## hans1950

Justin looks very good in that video,nice moves,strong finishes.Did you see the size of the crowd at Warren Central?


----------



## sycamorebacker

hans1950 said:


> Justin looks very good in that video,nice moves,strong finishes.Did you see the size of the crowd at Warren Central?



Not a lot of people there.  I thought the THN crowd looked like just the parents.  Then I went to Northview/Sullivan this past Fri and it was pretty full.  then i found out it was homecoming or something.


----------



## Southgrad07

Anyone catch Justin playing North Central last night? Patriots got owned but he had 25 and 7 on 8-9 shooting. Was wondering if anyone saw it first hand and could also tell us about how the 2 kids we are recruiting from North Central looked.


----------



## True Blue

Gant played decent.  North still doesn't get him the ball enough.  Of course with shipley on the team that will continue to be difficult. One thing I didn't like is that he went for strips last night when it looked like he could have blocked some shots.

Ingram wasn't that impressive.   Had an alley-oop dunk but he's not a very good shooter,  at least from the ft line.  North was trying to find him to foul.

Johnson I liked.  Quicker than quick!  Controls everything.  Key yo their team in my opinion.  Not a great shooter and he's little but I would love to see him as a sycamore.  Reminds me of a Mike Conley.


----------



## sycamorebacker

I agree about Ingram.  I've seen him on TV.  We don't want him.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Gant had about 12 pts and 10 rebounds today against CG.  My second time to see him.  I think he looks good.  Glad we have him.  Great PF prospect with the ability to drive or score inside.  Good passer.


----------



## bigsportsfan

Ronnie Johnson is WAY too little for the MVC.  They listed him as 6-0 in the program; more like 5-8.  The Ingram guy.........hard to tell.  They had so man similarly-sized players who were good that it was hard to distinguish.  OK. Just read the above post - if Ingram is No. 24, we do not want him.


----------



## sycamorebacker

bigsportsfan said:


> Ronnie Johnson is WAY too little for the MVC.  They listed him as 6-0 in the program; more like 5-8.  The Ingram guy.........hard to tell.  They had so man similarly-sized players who were good that it was hard to distinguish.  OK. Just read the above post - if Ingram is No. 24, we do not want him.



He is #24.  I guess you are saying you agree with me.  

If we have offered, then either we have made a mistake or he is a different player in AAU.  

Johnson is good, but you are right.  He is a little guy.


----------



## bigsportsfan

You are correct on Ingram.   We do not want either of them in my opinion, unless Johnson can play against big, physical point guards better than I think he can.  If he does that in the summer, it could be different, but that's playing against players of the same age -- not ones 3-4 years older and dozens of pounds heavier like he will in college.


----------



## True Blue

I don't disagree about Johnson being small but we definitely want him in my opinion.  He's good.  Would probably be one of the quickest players in the MVC.  Mender is about 5'8", 160lbs.  Worked for him.  Ingram we don't want IMO.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Guys, let's get back to Gant in here. Both Johnson and Ingram have their own recruiting profiles. Feel free to check those out and discuss those individual players there:

Ingram: http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?t=6371
Johnson: http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?t=6239


----------



## bigsportsfan

Agreed.  I think Gant will benefit from a better offensive system at ISU.  I can never figure out what North is trying to do, so I can never tell if they accomplish it.  I could see in two years a frontline with both Gant and Mahurin on it.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Will be participating in the Hoosier Basketball Magazine Top 60 workout this Sunday.

http://blogs.indystar.com/recruitingcentral/2011/03/28/top-60-seniors-selected-workout-on-sunday/


----------



## Derek

I think Woelfle runs the same flex as Jim Jones did, although i didnt see alot of THN games this season.  I always thought the bigs in the THN system seemed underutilized, but maybe thats just me. Seems like I never really saw a lot of posting up on the the block and actual use of back to the basket post moves out of many of them. That doesnt mean I dont think he can do it, I just think thats what Norths system is. But again I didnt see them play that much. Just kind of an overall opinion in the use of bigs in the THN system over the years. Getting coached up and putting on weight is gonna be great for him, im glad he decided to stay home. I see him being a solid contributor.


----------



## Eleven

Derek said:


> I think Woelfle runs the same flex as Jim Jones did, although i didnt see alot of THN games this season.  I always thought the bigs in the THN system seemed underutilized, but maybe thats just me. Seems like I never really saw a lot of posting up on the the block and actual use of back to the basket post moves out of many of them. That doesnt mean I dont think he can do it, I just think thats what Norths system is. But again I didnt see them play that much. Just kind of an overall opinion in the use of bigs in the THN system over the years. Getting coached up and putting on weight is gonna be great for him, im glad he decided to stay home. I see him being a solid contributor.



Seemed more to me like the guards just couldn't get the ball into the bigs very well..  I saw a lot of "banging and positioning", but the ball rarely got into their hands down low.... They usually handled the ball around the FT line (in the 4 or so games that I saw).


----------



## Bluesier

They do not run the flex, at the end of quarters and halves they run the high flex to get the last shot up.  I'm pretty sure the main goal of the offense was to get the ball to Justin on the block (If they could before one guard hadn't jacked it up there yet!).


----------



## region rat

*North's style of play*

I saw North play one game this year and it looked like they played a "delay game" similar to what ISU did this year.  Delay game meaning they would move the ball on the outside and look for the good shot, inside or out but using the clock to keep the score down and slow the game.


----------



## sycamorebacker

long gone said:


> I saw North play one game this year and it looked like they played a "delay game" similar to what ISU did this year.  Delay game meaning they would move the ball on the outside and look for the good shot, inside or out but using the clock to keep the score down and slow the game.



You thought that's what we did this year?


----------



## bigsportsfan

I saw the same thing.  North almost seemed to not want to fast break so they could be in their halfcourt offense, whatever it was supposed to be, and it never made sense.  There were no recognizable patterns of movement, and I would agree that it looked like they were trying to reduce the number of possessions in a game.  If that's not what they were doing, it sure looked like it.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Will be participating in the Hoosier Basketball Magazine Top 60 workout this Sunday.
> 
> http://blogs.indystar.com/recruitingcentral/2011/03/28/top-60-seniors-selected-workout-on-sunday/


 
Going to check out Justin today at the Top 60 workout if anyone else is interested.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Justin had a rough day today due to the fact that this was a glorified 3 point shooting fest. He scored on a couple of buckets and did a good job sprining folks setting lots of screens. Every post pass he received was below his waist, which irked me considering how much high school and AAU ball most of these guys have played.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Justin Gant* 6'8" PF Terre Haute North-I_ndiana State_

At 6'8, Gant has good size to play the power forward position in the Missouri Valley Conference. If he can put 15-25 pounds of muscle on then he will be a beast inside for the Sycamores down the road. He jumps pretty well and will try to dunk over the top of defenders. Gant has a decent first step for a big man, but it looks even better because he likes to shot fake and drive. Players always leave their feet and he drives past them from the perimeter and scores around them inside. His handles are pretty good for a high school big man. He is basically all right hand against pressure though and isn't going to cross anyone over at the college level. Inside, Justin uses both hands at a competent level and will reverse pivot face-up against a lot of guys.


http://inbasketballsource.com/index...tar-team&catid=349:2011-indiana-all-star-team


----------



## Jason Svoboda

22,968.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Senior Highlights

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hB-5LrG9r0[/ame]


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I stopped this mix at about 5:30 and said enough is enough. All I can say is the kid was dominating when he caught the ball deep. I have seen Gant play a handful of times over the last couple of season and I have always been impressed with him, less impressed with the O that North runs around him. Never though he got enough touches, with that said this is one of the more impressive highlight tapes I have seen in some time - I mean he really shows the ability to shoot, pass (above average), put the ball on the floor and play with his back to the basket. 

Anyone who has questions about what he can do on the floor - should go ahead and check them at the door now. Kid can play - Ima go ahead and put my stamp on him now.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I stopped this mix at about 5:30 and said enough is enough. All I can say is the kid was dominating when he caught the ball deep. I have seen Gant play a handful of times over the last couple of season and I have always been impressed with him, less impressed with the O that North runs around him. Never though he got enough touches, with that said this is one of the more impressive highlight tapes I have seen in some time - I mean he really shows the ability to shoot, pass (above average), put the ball on the floor and play with his back to the basket.
> 
> Anyone who has questions about what he can do on the floor - should go ahead and check them at the door now. Kid can play - Ima go ahead and put my stamp on him now.


And such a great kid, too.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Right Jason I agree - great kid off the court, have a lot of respect for him. Honestly he catches a lot of heat (from me and on-lookers) for his attitude on the court. But I tell you what, fault the kid for playing hard and being intense? I think not, it's a physical game and I think he probably needs to learn to pick his battles a little bit - but he's a physical and intense player and I tell you what the Sycamores need a little bit of that. 

We saw some of that with Walker this season, playing with a little something to prove, playing with a little attitude. Well Gant has some of that same mojo in him. Like Jason said he's a great kid off the court (great family) but when he steps on the court it's all game/business and I really like that about him.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Will be a member of the Hickory Huskers in the Hoosiers Reunion All-Star Classic. Congrats Justin!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Believe Justin is starting class today.


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason Svoboda said:


> Believe Justin is starting class today.



Tis true moved into his dorm yesterday


----------



## Jason Svoboda

• Justin Gant, Terre Haute North: The 6-9 Gant sat out the first game against the juniors, but returned to be an effective backup for Zeller. He had two points and six rebounds in the second game against the juniors, five points and four rebounds in 16 minutes at Louisville and his best game with five points and 12 rebounds in 14 minutes at Conseco. Gant has a nice mid-range shot. He’s headed to Indiana State.

http://blogs.indystar.com/recruitin...how-the-indiana-all-stars-fared-individually/


----------



## ISUCC

another tweet from Semmler

Rick_Sports10 Rick Semmler
Lansing said highly prized incoming 6'9" ISU freshman recruit Justin Gant has already gained 15 pounds.


----------



## Callmedoc

ISUCC said:


> another tweet from Semmler
> 
> Rick_Sports10 Rick Semmler
> Lansing said highly prized incoming 6'9" ISU freshman recruit Justin Gant has already gained 15 pounds.



:jawdrop:No need for a redshirt...this kid come be an immediate impact player for us in a clear weak spot of being outmanned by a 4


----------



## region rat

Great news as he will need the extra weight to battle down low.


----------



## BlueBleeder

Saw Justin last night and he has gotten a little thicker.....not much, but some.  He is getting more chiseled and you can tell he's working out, but he still has lots of room to grow.  He could use another 20 pounds of muscle or so.  I'm really excited to see him play this year though....we haven't had an incoming freshman as ready to play in the post as he is in a long time!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Had a very nice entry pass to Walker I believe that resulted in a dunk. Was right in my line of vision at the Butler game. Really wish the staff could get him some looks in the post. He spends entirely too much time outside of 15 feet setting screens.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Has Gant grown? He was standing on the field today next to Kitch being recognized for grades and they looked equal height. Justin also looks like he has put on some muscle.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> Has Gant grown? He was standing on the field today next to Kitch being recognized for grades and they looked equal height. Justin also looks like he has put on some muscle.



His weight is indeed up... Dono about height.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

A little personal ditty and those that follow him and the team on Twitter may already know, but Justin propsed to his girlfriend last night in Indianapolis at the Christmas Lights at Monument Square and she told him... HELLLLLLL NO!

Just kidding, she said yes. Congrats to Justin, his future bride to be and his family.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Good kid, good family! Happy for him, way to go Justin!


----------



## Daveinth

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Good kid, good family! Happy for him, way to go Justin!



By far my favorite Sycamore this year good job Justin


----------



## Bluethunder

Very nice story on Justin.  Tremendous representative of Indiana State!

http://wthitv.com/2015/02/12/justin-gant-gives-back-to-a-fan-of-his-in-kansas/


----------



## Bluethunder

Congrats to Justin on graduating today!  Saw his post on twitter with his diploma.  A day he will never forget.


----------

